# Cable Management Helpdesk



## tkpenalty (Jan 5, 2008)

After several barrages of PMs for cable management help, I've decided its necessary for this, to improve TPU's system's standards. Here are some instructions:

_=============================
Instructions to request and recieve help
=============================
Post request, and post images in a similar way to this, image under, camera angle and image wise (except size, using small image as an example)






*Several requirements need to be met at the initial image post:*
-Image must be clear and unblurred; must have clarity
-Flash MUST be used, to show everything off; remember you need help to repair it, you aren't showing it off, do not leave flash off and post your systems with the neons running; I'll just ignore you
-Image MUST be at least 1024x786 OR 786x1024. Anything lower will be ignored.
-System specifications must be noted
-Images MUST be posted as URL links please refrain from using imageshack/photobucket and use www.techpowerup.org instead.
*
Recommendations:*
-Show both sides of the case, front side of the case (where you usually look) and the back side of the motherboard tray; this will significantly speed things up.
_
============================
NOTE: Please if you feel that any of my instructions will damage your hardware tell me, I do not want to be responsible if you accidentally tear a capacitor while trying to route something. Safety of your hardware first!

If anyone needs help please ask! Please keep discussion ON TOPIC. One sentence posts that are not of any relevance/constructive. I'll ask a moderator to delete those messages. (a moderator is looking at me in invisible mode!)

============================
_Self Help tips_
============================
-Vertical/horizontally running wires generally tend to look better
-Pay Attention to how much slack the wire has, if there is no slack then that is good, however make sure that it ISNT under too much stress
-Try to exploit ever nook and cranny of your case to hide the wires, out of the way of an airflow channel
-Check the space behind the motherboard tray, or behind the 3'25/5'25 bays, use cable ties to hold spare cables/cabling (such as DATA cables etcetra) there using the spare holes on unoccupied drive bays.
-If you have IDE, rather than spending money on rounded IDE cables, instead fold your cables, make sure you carefully and neatly fold them as you can damage the IDE cable by just scrunching it, if its too long, fold it back and zip tie it, however making sure that the zip tie only is tight enough to hold it in place.
-With unsleeved cables, such as fan headers, try twisting them up. This ensures that they will be bunched together and overall look better, however do not overdo it as you may end up doing damage on the wires; too much stress. 

============================
_Purchase Tips
============================
-Stay well away from cases that have been proven to have poor cable management. One recommendation, if you have a look at Antec, their Plus View II, SOHO file server; there are many cases based off that chassis; that kind of chassis is generally poor for cable management
-Tall cases make it difficult for cable management thanks to the massive space between the PSU and the motherboard
-Make sure to purchase a PSU that uses either mesh sleeving or the flexforce type of wiring, especially the flex force as they are very thin in comparison to meshed, and unsleeved. Either option will ensure that your cabling looks cleaner and more professional. Moreover, sleeved/flex force wires are less aiflow impeding. 
-Modular PSUs are a good choice, however in some cases such as the RC690 or Cosmo 1000, they aren't necessarily the best choice as their cable management features greatly negate their advantage

============================
Bad cases for cable management (without modding)
============================
-Antec P180
-Antec PLUS VIEW, or any case based off that chassis
-Thermaltake Soprano, VX, etcetra
-Coolermaster Stacker 830

============================
Recommended cases
============================
-Antec SOLO/Sonata PLUS/Sonata Designer (the same case) - Cannot fit some ROG boards, but very tall standoffs to allow many cables to be routed under
-Coolermaster RC690
-Antec 900 (latest revision with cable management features)
-Coolermaster Cosmo1000
-Coolermaster Centurion 5 (requires a hole next to the PSU for the case to really be good, at stock it is fairly decent, but not near impressive, howver with the easy mod, the case is an excellent choice), or any other case that is based off this (most gigabyte cases, Coolermaster Mystique, etcetera)
-Apex PC series (Generic, very cheap on newegg with good quality)
-Lian Li VCool Series
-Ultra M988 (yay for the power grid block)
-Thermaltake Armor/Kandalf

=============================
Recommended Motherboards
=============================
Generally, do not purchase motherboards with the 24 pin power towards the rear of the board, best only to purchase motherboards with the 24pin power on the normal positioning (right of the RAM sockets). Take note of where the front IO cables are, they are best at the bottom edge of the motherboard, and not somewhere in the bottom half of the motherboard. SATA headers which are angled from the motherboard are something to look out for, they are far neater in comparison, and basically hide your cables (in some circumstances the traditional SATA layout looks better. 

Recommended boards:
-DFI current lanparty series for Intel and AMD
-DFI Blood Iron series (similar to gigabyte)
-Gigabyte's X38/P35/P31 S series - Simple standard layout, on DS3P/DS4/DQ6, recommended due to full ATX size.
-ASUS Republic of Gamers motherboards with 90* SATA at edge of case, extremely neat for SATA routing.
-ASUS P5K-E WiFi - on edge, but not 90* SATA headers, however supplied with 90* SATA cables so cables can be neated EXTREMELY neatly like on the ROG boards. 

. RECOMMENDED 1024x786, IF YOU WILL NOT BOTHER TO DOWNSIZE THEN POST THE IMAGES AS LINKS[/b]_


----------



## sladesurfer (Jan 5, 2008)

YAY for TK!!!!!


----------



## Duffman (Jan 5, 2008)

awesome, when i get a chance to take more pics, i'd love to get some advice although, i think my removable MB tray severely hampers cable management


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Thanks Tk, finally an unofficial "official" cable management thread!



I second.
Good idea for a thread, probably a much needed one too.

Can I make a suggestion?
Accept images no wider than 1000 pixels, as they cause the screen to require scrolling (at least on my old regular 19" they did).


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 5, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> I second.
> Good idea for a thread, probably a much needed one too.
> 
> Can I make a suggestion?
> Accept images no wider than 1000 pixels, as they cause the screen to require scrolling (at least on my old regular 19" they did).



URL Links only. Didnt you read?  Now back ontopic guys lol. Anyone needs help?


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 5, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> URL Links only. Didnt you read?



why? URL links blow my left nut.

The images being put up shouldnt be larger than 100kb or so anyway.
Clicking links for the lose


----------



## reverze (Jan 5, 2008)

+1

nice idea!


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 5, 2008)

Ill hit you up in a couple of days when my 8800 GT arrives


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 5, 2008)

If I could get the side panel off on the other side of my case, Id post up pics. I desperately need help with cable management.


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 5, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If I could get the side panel off on the other side of my case, Id post up pics. I desperately need help with cable management.



Why cant you?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 5, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If I could get the side panel off on the other side of my case, Id post up pics. I desperately need help with cable management.



Post up pics anyway. The other panel of the armor is removable... unscrew pull back on the panel and it slides off... thats all.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 5, 2008)

Okay I'm rather pissed off, after one and a half days, we only see the comment posts... now who needs help? I might as well ask a mod to close this thread if nobody does.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 5, 2008)

You're way too impatient man...a few weeks ago you had a help thread for your management, well more like a few different flavors for suggestions on your case. All answers were that you did a great job...glad to see you got over that phase. Now you want to help others, which is cool, but give it some time. Just because you're ready and willing doesn't necessarily mean that those that may want help are ready or have seen this thread yet. And this thread isn't even 24hrs old by what I'm reading...it's closer to 19 at this post.

If anything you should post some basic instructions with pictures for basic management maybe one with MODULAR and one non-MODULAR, tips for hiding the Case wires better, fan wiring, etc. That's what I was hoping to see when I opened this thread. Hell you could damn near just post all your case images from the last few months, toss in a couple of "behind the scenes" pictures and start adding instructions!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 5, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Post up pics anyway. The other panel of the armor is removable... unscrew pull back on the panel and it slides off... thats all.



Im well aware of that. But for some reason, the panel just wont come off. It's stuck. Its not being blocked by anything its just jammed and I dont know how it happened.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 6, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Im well aware of that. But for some reason, the panel just wont come off. It's stuck. Its not being blocked by anything its just jammed and I dont know how it happened.



Use all your strength... it SHOULD come off. Even if it doesnt take pics anyway. Try pulling some of the cables out that you probably hid on the other side.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 6, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Use all your strength... it SHOULD come off. Even if it doesnt take pics anyway. Try pulling some of the cables out that you probably hid on the other side.



Believe me, I have and no dice. Though I will try again.


----------



## FujiwaraTakumi (Jan 6, 2008)

First off, thanks to tkpenalty for doing something like this. Secondly, I don't plan on investing anymore money into this system (IE: no new case). Lastly, no drilling of holes. It's not worth it on such an aged system. And so, let the rehab begin!

http://img.techpowerup.org/080105/IMG_2601749.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/080105/IMG_2602.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/080105/IMG_2603.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/080105/IMG_2605.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/080105/IMG_2608.jpg


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 6, 2008)

FujiwaraTakumi said:


> First off, thanks to tkpenalty for doing something like this. Secondly, I don't plan on investing anymore money into this system (IE: no new case). Lastly, no drilling of holes. It's not worth it on such an aged system. And so, let the rehab begin!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080105/IMG_2601749.jpg
> 
> ...



Okay, yes I myself is against drilling holes as well. (Please, other people do not post anymore. PM me for anything other than this kind of stuff, unless you have solutions). 

First thing to do, is to redo the PSU cables, re order those cables, run that 8 pin power behind all the modular stuff, so it doesnt go in a loop. Try running the cable straight down under the motherboard, then appearing just under the 4 pin 12v power and then connecting onto it, have a look at my older system. Don't have it simply looping over all your modular cables... 

Next thing you could do is neatly "stuff" the wires behind that hdd bay, use zip ties or something to tighten them up so they dont go all over the place. Use the spare hdd holes to hold those spare cables

I would recommend you reinstall that hdd cage as it does help hide some cabling, try to reduce the slack in the cable, OR route it under the motherboard, and use some tape to keep it in place, then

With the 24 pin cable, I would route it up towards the roof of the case, then come straight down onto the motherboard, with the mobile rack holding the cable in place. Make note to not have any wires behind it. With the molexes, since its a set of three in a modular section, I would have the spare molex plug shoved into the space between the roof of the case and the  burner; it simply looks better than having it dangling in the drive bay under it. 

With the fan cable, I would route it through the front IO hole, then back inside through the 5'25 drive bay. Now for the SATA drive, use the adapter instead, and run a molex modular part instead of a SATA one, I would recommend running the SATA cable behind the hdd bay, and not into it, there is simply no point in having the hdd oriented in that direction if you are going to have the SATA cable like that. 

Basically, cut down on uneeded mdoular parts. Whats plugged into them anyway? I'm guessing atm, two molexes and one SATA right?

With the IDE cable,dont bother with hiding it, instead try to make it look as neat as possible by running it straight up. If you clean that part of the case up, it will look much better like that.

NOTE: Motherboard removal REQUIRED. Remember to use tape to hold thoes under-the-motherboard cables in place. I can tell that is a APEX TU series case right? Damn those suck for cable management. you should have purchased a PC series case from Apex.... perfect for cable management.


----------



## FujiwaraTakumi (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks tk, I'll get started on some of that wiring later tonight. Also, the "spare" molex plug in question is connected to the bottom two intake fans. In the first pic, you can kind of see it being routed into the 5.25 bay along the frame. And to clarify, by "fan cable" do you mean the zalman fan controller? Thanks again! Oh, the case is made by Rosewill, not APEX; though knowing Rosewill, they probably copied APEX's form.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 6, 2008)

When I get my new case fans, I will take pictures of my case. I just ordered them like 10 minutes ago so Wedish?


----------



## souljah888 (Jan 7, 2008)

well once again thanks tk for helping us out =), secondly im not that good with computers so im afraid if i pull out the cable which connects my harddrive it will lose the memory on it? and when i plug it back in it wont detect it ? , thirdly the psu cables are quite short, 

well here they are 

http://img.techpowerup.org/080107/CIMG2874.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/080107/CIMG2879.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/080107/CIMG2883.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/080107/CIMG2877.jpg

 thanks.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 7, 2008)

souljah888 said:


> well once again thanks tk for helping us out =), secondly im not that good with computers so im afraid if i pull out the cable which connects my harddrive it will lose the memory on it? and when i plug it back in it wont detect it ? , thirdly the psu cables are quite short,
> 
> well here they are
> 
> ...



So far so good, I don't really think you can improve on that. In terms of looks, I'd route the IDE cable through that hole instead of at the front. Fold it in half, then put the cable through and into the IDE drive. The SATA cable could go to another one of those holes, then behind the 3'25 bay. Don't you have an adapter for the SATA power? I'd rotate the SATA drive around, and move it up to the highest bay. Use some zipties to keep those cables in place.

The power cable, 24 pin, twist it so the wire strands are closer to each other and zip tie it. Same with the intel stock cooler cable, twist it so its like a rope, then plug it in. It will look far better than knotting it in that manner :S

The front IO cables should go through the same hole, however try to route it in a way that makes it unseen, as in from the hole, go back towards the rear of the case, then down and to the base of the case, then straight towards the front. Exploit the wires' thickness to use the side of the case to hold it in place. Use tape as well, as you already have. 

Those two holes, remember, push the cables out of sight after you do the routing if they are in sight, with the other side panel on it should hold the wires firmly.

Just to be honest with you, all this stuff is just for looks 






My PC half a year ago, souljah, note how that 4 pin wire runs into the clips on the intel stock cooler, and NOT straight into the port... you may want to rotate the cooler.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 9, 2008)

Question. When I route cables underneath the motherboard, do the cables touch the bottom of the motherboard? Will I have to worry about breaking the solder points off of the bottom of the motherboard with the PSU cables?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 13, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Question. When I route cables underneath the motherboard, do the cables touch the bottom of the motherboard? Will I have to worry about breaking the solder points off of the bottom of the motherboard with the PSU cables?



Depends on your riser type. On some cases such as the SOLO they are around 7.5mm tall, the standard ones around only 5mm tall. You wont break the solder points, but the cable itself. Sleeving for under mobo = horrible. Everything will go okay, provided that you lay the wires flat with none of the strands stacked on top of each other. Its a very time consuming but rewading proccess, just remember to use something like tape to hold the cables down. 

In short, mounting under will more likely damage the cable/wire than the motherboard itself.

Generally with short normal risers you can fit:

-Four strand PSU cables (molex, ATX 12v 4 pin), flatten out the wires
-Front IO USB cables (dual sleeved cable or unsleeved)
-ONE SATA cable; do not stack
-Front IO cables (easiest to fit)
-Fan wires
-Flat standard IDE cable, ignoring the connectors
-Flex force PSU wires, if laid flat

Use your common sense; is the best advice. I'd use a clear piece of perspex and lay it against the wiring, using the spacers of the motherboard to support it and see how the wires are after they are under the board. Yes, it is okay if the wires are pushing on the board, but too much flex in the board can kill it.

With taller risers... you can do way more (with the inclusion of others) (my case for example)

-PCI-E 6 pin
-more than one SATA cable
-Fired wire 
-Front audio
-IDE and the header itself

Just watch out for parts of the board like the RAM slots... they can put shitloads of holes in your cables.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL I know lots of work tomorrow....


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 13, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> LOL I know lots of work tomorrow....




Good God man... there could be anything in there... perhaps even... a major award!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 13, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> LOL I know lots of work tomorrow....








 

More photos would be nice. Those tubings look far too huge to go through the pre drilled water cooling holes . The PSU cables are the main problem. I'd start off with actually untangling them, then plugging them in, keeping them as low as possible (to the level of the motherboard tray). Make all of them as close to the tray and as low as possible; looks neater. PSU cables should ALWAYS be behind the water cooling loop, to look as neat as possible.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 16, 2008)

My stuff (see system specs) in a P182 Gunmetal Black Edition case. 
The Frontside audio is necessary but frontside usb and firewire are quite pointless to me because i dont use a lot of firewire - and i have a usb hub in the keyboard.






Any suggestions?


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 16, 2008)

A little update with the usb and firewire cables disconnected and the audio cable routed through the hole. Really no comments?


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 16, 2008)

Question before I post pic(s) , my case is colored in a very dark color (inside) and my room lights are not the best. Should I have the flash on or off? Also, my case is a bit old, but whatever that can give me better airflow I'll do.

Thanks btw for creating a "helpdesk", never seen anything like this on any other forums.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 16, 2008)

TechnicalFreak said:


> Question before I post pic(s) , my case is colored in a very dark color (inside) and my room lights are not the best. Should I have the flash on or off? Also, my case is a bit old, but whatever that can give me better airflow I'll do.
> 
> Thanks btw for creating a "helpdesk", never seen anything like this on any other forums.



Read the first post - yes flash is a must..


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyway, Laurijan, with your front panel connectors, have them run as close as possible to the "flooring" of the case, make them run vertically down the motherboard from their headers, then possibly hook under the motherboard; using the risers to support them. Its rather ugly to see two IO wires pop out of the middle of the case, tape them  down to the floor if needed (of the top chamber of the case that is).  

Fan wires, twist the wires together so they dont look like some random strands of wiring. Do that for the top two 120mm fans and the CPU fan. 

SATA cables, route them horizontally, towards the hdd bay right of the connector, and make sure the wire is routed behind the bay, then "dropping" down to the hdd bays where it should connect; looks better that way. The sleeving isnt needed in this case for the SATA cables as it makes them look bulkier; somewhat worse looking. 

I would with the audio cable try to also twist its strands, but this time slightly. reduce the slack in it so you see less of it from that hole. 

Unplug that molex plug on your motherboard, as far as I know its only needed for SLi.

Twist the strands of the NB cooler together as well, for the same purpose

Try to make the 24 pin wire and the 8 pin a bit more concealed by using something to hold it in a position that makes less of them both visible via that hole.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks, Tk, for a thread like this - I'm sure many users will find at least _something_ useful here - if not everything!

BTW, if you're keeping track of people's input as to good/bad cases for management - thanks to a recent endeavor, I nominate the Cooler Master Stacker 830 for the bad list.

Pretty case, but requires modification of the chasis itself to get most things out of the way.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 17, 2008)

I found out that I? ruined the front panel firewire cable - there is a wire lose - and the usb frontside planel cable is really pointless to connect. 

I twisted the AC97 front side audio cable.

I twisted the CPU cable so that it makes a nice curve around the audio module - and i twisted the NB cable - look somewhat better. 
I "could not" twist the top 12cm fan power cables because they are very long and think that that they look good enough they way they are. 

I streched out the sleeve i use for the sata cables because routing them to the top camber hdd bay is not possible because ther is no opening there and i know the sleeve look a bit thick in the top but when i got to a 2 hdd solution in raid it will not look to thick anymore in the top - also i put some tape in the top of the sleeve. Btw i thought about a sleeve look to make the sata cables look good and the next day - guess what - i found a broken antec psu with a sleeve on the 24 pin cable on a pile of junk  So i think the sleeve is necessary for me to use - it was ment to find it.. so i use it.

I molex connector going to the mobo is not only necessary to make sli work but also makes OCing better because it provided extra juice to the mobo so i left it. 

The 24pin and 4x 12V pin i taped to the mobo tray to give the a sligtly better look.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 17, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> thanks, Tk, for a thread like this - I'm sure many users will find at least _something_ useful here - if not everything!
> 
> BTW, if you're keeping track of people's input as to good/bad cases for management - thanks to a recent endeavor, I nominate the Cooler Master Stacker 830 for the bad list.
> 
> Pretty case, but requires modification of the chasis itself to get most things out of the way.



Forgot to add that  

Anyone who wants to get a stacker... look at the 832 instead.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 17, 2008)

News:

ANTEC 900 NOW HAS TWO CABLE MANAGEMENT HOLES, EXACTLY LIKE THE COSMO 1000!!!!!!!!!

On the latest revision that is, please make sure you get the latest shipments of the 900. I might buy the 900 just for this... this is too good! Antec fixed up an already excellent chassis (hooray for not needing to mod the case anymore and proper cable management in a case like the 900)

*PLEASE FROM NOW ON DOWNSIZE YOUR IMAGES AND USE WWW.TECHPOWERUP.ORG TO UPLOAD THEM INSTEAD. 1200x900 OR 900x1200 MAX. RECOMMENDED 1024x786, IF YOU WILL NOT BOTHER TO DOWNSIZE THEN POST THE IMAGES AS LINKS*


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 17, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> News:
> 
> ANTEC 900 NOW HAS TWO CABLE MANAGEMENT HOLES, EXACTLY LIKE THE COSMO 1000!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I resized the pics..


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 17, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Anyway, Laurijan, with your front panel connectors, have them run as close as possible to the "flooring" of the case, make them run vertically down the motherboard from their headers, then possibly hook under the motherboard; using the risers to support them. Its rather ugly to see two IO wires pop out of the middle of the case, tape them  down to the floor if needed (of the top chamber of the case that is).
> 
> Fan wires, twist the wires together so they dont look like some random strands of wiring. Do that for the top two 120mm fans and the CPU fan.
> 
> ...



Ok i repaired the firewire connector and connected it and the usb cable too - i thought if they are there i have to use them too  Thanks tpenalty!! Great thread


----------



## Wile E (Jan 17, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Forgot to add that
> 
> Anyone who wants to get a stacker... look at the 832 instead.


The 832 is identical, except it has a different door. That's the only difference. CM should've really put at least a couple of holes in the mobo tray of these things. It would simplify matters a great deal.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 17, 2008)

Wile E said:


> The 832 is identical, except it has a different door. That's the only difference. CM should've really put at least a couple of holes in the mobo tray of these things. It would simplify matters a great deal.



No, there is a space between the mobo tray and the drive bays in the 832.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 17, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Ok i repaired the firewire connector and connected it and the usb cable too - i thought if they are there i have to use them too  Thanks tpenalty!! Great thread



Whatever happened to the SATA routing and removing that 4 pin connector? Why do you have the 4 pin molex plugged into the mobo? Its not needed if you dont SLi.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 17, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> No, there is a space between the mobo tray and the drive bays in the 832.


There is on the 830 Evo as well, which is all you can currently buy new. The original 830 might have had that problem, but the Evo doesn't. Trust me, they're the same thing, with a different door. I have the 830Evo, and my best friend has the 832. I put both systems together.

*830 Evo*





*832*


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 17, 2008)

> Whatever happened to the SATA routing and removing that 4 pin connector? Why do you have the 4 pin molex plugged into the mobo? Its not needed if you dont SLi.



I wrote that i know for sure that the 4pin connector makes OCing better and that sata cables selve is dear to me - also that there are no opening in the upper chamber HDD casing to route the cables through - i dont like to drill holes..


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 17, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> I wrote that i know for sure that the 4pin connector makes OCing better and that sata cables selve is dear to me - also that there are no opening in the upper chamber HDD casing to route the cables through - i dont like to drill holes..



Eh? Its possible to do so :S


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok.. Here is some pic's of my case (inside), ofcourse with the flash on as requested. Also from different angles.

I hope there is something that can be done, note that I also have "rounded" IDE cables for HDD aswell as the CD/DVD. It is however a bit small, but it isn't THAT small (or is it??):

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/roger_of_sweden/CaseSidepanelOpenANGLE.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/roger_of_sweden/InsideAngle2.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/roger_of_sweden/Interior1.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/roger_of_sweden/interior2.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/roger_of_sweden/RightHandPanelRemoved.jpg


If there is anything I have forgot to take a picture of, please let me know.

Thankful for any replies.

Edit: Sorry that I have made links for the pics, reasons are that 1. Don't know how to put them out here, 2.if a 56k user comes around it would take ages for him to open page (I guess).


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 17, 2008)

*Final?*



tkpenalty said:


> Eh? Its possible to do so :S



Now i understand you.. the case closes even when there is no hole for the sata cables 
Since they are so short i had to make it that way - it was not possible to route them through the HDD bay in the top chamber.

Is this an improvement?





Pics of the backside


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 18, 2008)

That is looking good man


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 18, 2008)

I did manage to do something about all my cables, hope this looks better...


----------



## Co_Op (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm going to get an E8400 sometime soon , so I wanna do a "touch up" job on the cables. Maybe even drill some holes on the mobo tray (camouflaged by the mobo) - to route the cables easier. Also the top usb/f-wire/audio cables are a challenge (a bit short).

?? needs work :
* back 120mm fan connector, what to use to fix the cable in place (instead of red electric tape)
* case opened wire (twisted black and white - lower left corner)
* front fan and ram fan connectors? (middle right, near 24 pin atx connector)
* what should I use to straighten the top wires bunched together (panel and psu cables - top center)
* psu cables go straight to the right and then down behind the cdrom/hdd cages (see pic 2). They're easy disconnects and it's hard to place them behind the mobo tray (can't put the panel back on)

I'd also like some advice when it comes to the outside wires (mouse keyboard, monitor and a gazillion more). It may be looking pretty decent inside, but there's a rat nest on the back of the case and it's in plain view all day long, not inside the case (see pic 2 and 3).

Here's the pics:


----------



## t_ski (Jan 18, 2008)

I tie all my extra external cables up (at least the ones I can that have enough slack in them).  If you're looking for something more than that, you could look into something like this:

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556028253.html


----------



## Co_Op (Jan 18, 2008)

won't work in my current setup (my case is behind the monitor, parallel to it), but definitely do-able DIY. I'll get some velcro tape, easy to tie/easy to untie


----------



## t_ski (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, the velcro straps work pretty good.  I have some I was using for a second set of cables I'd use when I was going to a LAN party.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 15, 2008)

Just a bump for a good thread


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 15, 2008)

*bumps*

Taking requests

*Who has an ultra messy PC, and wishes it would be neater? Go to the first page, read the breif conditions, and post your PC here for us to fix up! *


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 15, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## GTX (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello to every one I have a new project and some cool spex but I dont have enough money for a cool case I have only 60 $ please can you recomand me sth ???? It would be very nice if it would be good for cable management !! 

Thank you
Ur faithfull GTX


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 17, 2008)

GTX said:


> Hello to every one I have a new project and some cool spex but I dont have enough money for a cool case I have only 60 $ please can you recomand me sth ???? It would be very nice if it would be good for cable management !!
> 
> Thank you
> Ur faithfull GTX



Do you have a psu or do you need one in the case?

If you do have a psu, check out the case below. It's a few bucks more (with shipping) then you stated you had, but it's a sweet case. Btw, I rarely ever recommend buying a case WITH a psu, they're usually unreliable. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811148012


----------



## jrherras_iii (Feb 17, 2008)

This is my PC Cable management simple but clean using thermaltake armor plus.Im using PSP camera thats why its kinda blurry


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice management! I LOVE your fans dude!


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 18, 2008)

You're joking right?  I need to see more of the system.


----------



## jrherras_iii (Feb 18, 2008)

heres the video before those pictures http://youtube.com/watch?v=7rRruStC0hU all u can see on the cd drives are the power cables I tried to hide it there..

and some pics again:














Ive managed to run the powercable behind the mobo tray


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 19, 2008)

jrherras_iii said:


> heres the video before those pictures http://youtube.com/watch?v=7rRruStC0hU all u can see on the cd drives are the power cables I tried to hide it there..
> 
> and some pics again:
> 
> ...



You dont really have anything more to do. If you like, run the IO cable through the same hole that you used to route the 24 pin. I'd shove the IDE cable under the DVD+RW, to make less of it there. 

With the PSU cables, use a zip tie and push them down (with the right side panel on) until you see as less of them as possible.


----------



## jrherras_iii (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks ill try to lower the dvd so i can shove it down.I also tried what you've said about the IDE its too short im going to fix the PSU cables now


----------



## hat (Feb 19, 2008)

I think mine's O.K. I tried routing my 24-pin and 8-pin behind the motherboard tray and through one of those holes but the cade side got in the way.

And I don't have a camera. 

I don't think there's anything else I can do though. Better than most people's though...


----------



## Rapid (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi all, a newbie to this forum. This thread made me want to join  I went on a cable management frenzy on my pc, I was inspired 









This is stage one, im going to replace that ugly IDE cable somehow and hide it a lot better
Also try to straighten the blue power cables and make them more regimented

Am i on track


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 20, 2008)

Rapid said:


> Hi all, a newbie to this forum. This thread made me want to join  I went on a cable management frenzy on my pc, I was inspired
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somewhat on but off. PCI-E 6 pin could be routed under motherboard, going straight down vertically. Reduce the slack on the cables, remember the fact that horizontallly and vertically running wires look the best, anything out of that looks bad.

I'd do the same to the 12v CPU power, or maybe make LESS of it visible, instead of it running like that, why not make the rest of it behind the mobo tray, then run straight down vertically to the mobo?

Get SATA burners, a smarter choice overall..

Hmm, how does that board overclock by the way? I might get it as well as another 8800GT...


----------



## Rapid (Feb 20, 2008)

Cheers for the friendly advice dude, i will be doing phase two very soon  Ill try what you suggested and see how far i get.

The mobo is a gigabyte ga-n650sli-ds4, i bought it based on this review in Tomshardware

I Overclocked the e6550 from stock to 3.2ghz very easily. The board is very stable in my opinion. The overclocking features arent as extensive as some other boards, but for myself it has enough features, and is easy enough to navigate around.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 21, 2008)

Rapid said:


> Cheers for the friendly advice dude, i will be doing phase two very soon  Ill try what you suggested and see how far i get.
> 
> The mobo is a gigabyte ga-n650sli-ds4, i bought it based on this review in Tomshardware
> 
> I Overclocked the e6550 from stock to 3.2ghz very easily. The board is very stable in my opinion. The overclocking features arent as extensive as some other boards, but for myself it has enough features, and is easy enough to navigate around.



You tried Ctrl + F1 in BIOS main menu yet? , that will unlock most of the needed options.

Wait, 3.2Ghz? 465FSB? Can the board do 500+?


----------



## Rapid (Feb 21, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> You tried Ctrl + F1 in BIOS main menu yet? , that will unlock most of the needed options.
> 
> Wait, 3.2Ghz? 465FSB? Can the board do 500+?



Yeah i used the Ctrl + F1 to get the options, the reason i said its not as fully fledged in terms of options as my previous motherboard was a DFI Lanparty, which had no end of overclocking/ tweaking options. 

Im running the FSB @ ~455 at the moment which with the cpu multiplier of 7 gives me around 3.185Ghz. The Ram which is Geil is running linked with that FSB @ 910 Mhz. 

Pushing it 500+ im not sure, the Northbridge is pretty hot at the moment, had to stick a fan over it,(ref my pics posted) Im not sure if thats just because ive let the mobo deal with the voltage of the NB its self, if i fiddled with it, it may run cooler, Im not sure. Im not that profficient at overclocking so a more experienced person would probably get it over 500


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 21, 2008)

Rapid said:


> Yeah i used the Ctrl + F1 to get the options, the reason i said its not as fully fledged in terms of options as my previous motherboard was a DFI Lanparty, which had no end of overclocking/ tweaking options.
> 
> Im running the FSB @ ~455 at the moment which with the cpu multiplier of 7 gives me around 3.185Ghz. The Ram which is Geil is running linked with that FSB @ 910 Mhz.
> 
> Pushing it 500+ im not sure, the Northbridge is pretty hot at the moment, had to stick a fan over it,(ref my pics posted) Im not sure if thats just because ive let the mobo deal with the voltage of the NB its self, if i fiddled with it, it may run cooler, Im not sure. Im not that profficient at overclocking so a more experienced person would probably get it over 500



I see. Yeah DFI Boards are LOADED with features in the bios... done with the second stage?


----------



## Rapid (Feb 21, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> I see. Yeah DFI Boards are LOADED with features in the bios... done with the second stage?



Not yet dude, gonna do so tomorrow, got university today and plenty of work to get on with  

*edited*


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 21, 2008)

Any hope for mine?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 21, 2008)

Somebody broke out the dremel. lol. Very nice freaksavior. That's about the best I've seen a Stacker 83x


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2008)

Crooked cathode :\  I didn't realize that was a stacker! (the fans on the door should of given that away)  It looks amazing!  Following Tk's guidelines, you may want to try hiding those smaller wires around the HDD bay area.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 22, 2008)

i plan on cutting one more hole were the 8pin can slip through and fixing the cathode.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 22, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> i plan on cutting one more hole were the 8pin can slip through and fixing the cathode.



Still a lot you can fix, reduce the slack in the IO wires at the bottom... it looks ugly with the excess wiring dangling out, use some tape or something to hold them.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 22, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Still a lot you can fix, reduce the slack in the IO wires at the bottom... it looks ugly with the excess wiring dangling out, use some tape or something to hold them.



ok


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 22, 2008)

Hmm freaksavior.. what else... oh yeah. With your SATA cables connecting to the HDD, need cleaning up, the power cables are just dangling there, make an effort into making them "arched" instead of just leaving them there, dangling looking rather messy. Try sliding the excess cabling behind the hdd tray, or mobo tray...  







Whats the point of a cathode there? I'd instead run it down the mobo tray or the side panel... as if that cathode will light the case up with the tooless brackets and the 5'25 bay in the way..

If you follow my instructions, also move the inverter somewhere else; thats out of our view or more convenient/neater for wiring. 

I'd also consider making a hole for the CPU 8 pin power. 
The burner, SATA wire make it go STRAIGHT into the gap and not curve around the place when going in, its even better if you route it down, behind the HDD cage then go behind the mobo tray gap. The loose fan wires could be twisted to reduce length (not by much) and will look better. Do the same with the cathode wires but DONT overdo it as the cathode's wiring is fairly fragile. I'd invest in multi fan connector block with the number of fans you have... its purely for aesthetics remember.

Apart from that , your PC practically is 100% fine. Just remember what I told you to do is bordering on OCD, see i spend like minutes adjusting wires, lol. Very subtle changes can mean BIG things...

_On a side note I think I should make a "Your wiring has slack in it" logo or something_


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 23, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> _On a side note I think I should make a "Your wiring has slack in it" logo or something_



 go for it 

and thanks for the tips. i will when i get a chance to take my comp apart again so i can hid the 8-pin cable.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 23, 2008)

.... 


Heres just some inspiration for those who need it.


----------



## Rapid (Feb 23, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> ....
> 
> 
> Heres just some inspiration for those who need it.



Show off 

*edit*

On another note what GPU is that? and what cooler?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey guys I need some advice on how further improve my cable management. Please keep in mind I don't have the ability to feed wires underneath my motherboard tray etc. because of my form factor.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 23, 2008)

What do you guys think of mine?


----------



## Rapid (Feb 23, 2008)

Fair play BrooksyX that looks ace imo  could you not slot the floppy cable directly under the mobo instead of making that sort of triangular shape?

PrudentPrincess that looks fun  I dont envy you


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 23, 2008)

Rapid said:


> Fair play BrooksyX that looks ace imo  could you not slot the floppy cable directly under the mobo instead of making that sort of triangular shape?



You mean the ide cable. I probably could put it under the motherboard but I really don't feel like taking off the motherboard to do it right now. I am glad you think mine looks good, honestly I just wanted to show off like TKpenalty. 

edit: I think I am going to try to stick the ide cable under the mobo real quick.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 23, 2008)

ha its amazing how much difference good cable management will make on cooling!
my gpus dropped 5 deg each after doing a little management!


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Feb 23, 2008)

Rapid said:


> Fair play BrooksyX that looks ace imo  could you not slot the floppy cable directly under the mobo instead of making that sort of triangular shape?
> 
> PrudentPrincess that looks fun  I dont envy you



Thanks for the support.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 23, 2008)

Okay as suggested ide cable is now behind mobo. (sorry about the bad pics. Had to use phone because cant find the digital camera).


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 23, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Okay as suggested ide cable is now behind mobo. (sorry about the bad pics. Had to use phone because cant find the digital camera).



omg thats clean!
you could like eat of that or something, although i would highly rec amend you don't!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2008)

whats the best way to hide those i/o wires?
link to my setup
http://www.evga.com/community/ModsRigs/uploadImages/417738_5613_03.jpg


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> whats the best way to hide those i/o wires?
> link to my setup
> http://www.evga.com/community/ModsRigs/uploadImages/417738_5613_03.jpg



Since Tk isn't here at the moment, I'm sure he would say under the motherboard then out the bottom of the motherboard, with just enough slack to make the bend and into thier connections.  I'm not quoting him or anything.  Good luck.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Since Tk isn't here at the moment, I'm sure he would say under the motherboard then out the bottom of the motherboard, with just enough slack to make the bend and into thier connections.  I'm not quoting him or anything.  Good luck.



thats what i thought thanx


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2008)

oops guess i should have read page 3 a lil more closely


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 24, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> What do you guys think of mine?



Yep.. that case owns for cbl management.



PrudentPrincess said:


> Hey guys I need some advice on how further improve my cable management. Please keep in mind I don't have the ability to feed wires underneath my motherboard tray etc. because of my form factor.



In a MATX case, you cant really do anything. However your wiring is good, so no need to worry, as the airflow isnt blocked by some wire mass or anything.






Latest update in old PC... not that nice looking because I dont care about cable management in the old PC that much [/lies!]


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 24, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Yep.. that case owns for cbl management.



I just wish it had a side panel window so I could show everything off. Might have to add one in the future. I don't really want to buy a new case, especially since I don't have a lot of off extra money. I just fried my 8600gt so it looks like all of my extra cash will be going for a 3850/3870.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 24, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> I just wish it had a side panel window so I could show everything off. Might have to add one in the future. I don't really want to buy a new case, especially since I don't have a lot of off extra money. I just fried my 8600gt so it looks like all of my extra cash will be going for a 3850/3870.



SAME! Thats exactly what I wanted (and still want) for this case. I just need to get rid of the IDE drive and get two 1m long SATA cables, probably a better PSU as well.






Found a way to mount the fan  duct tape anyone? Put the duct tape in the notches, then clamp two points. A very firm mount! Looks like i wont need to buy a new fan after all.

Anyone else need help?


----------



## warup89 (Feb 24, 2008)

This is what i have so far, although my case is a soprano, it has a lot of space to cram cable in. Any suggestions?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2008)

gotta love duct tape!


----------



## philbrown23 (Feb 24, 2008)

well I could not figure out how to make them a link but here are a few I will post a few more tomorrow but I'm in dire need of help here! I have 2 psu's to power everything and a water setup and  the cables are a mess! please help!


SPECS:

Intel q6600
asus p5n-t deluxe 780I
2x 8800gts 512
160gb hdd sata2
300gb hdd sata2
dvdrw
4 case 120mm fans
ultra 800watt xpro psu (to power board and cards)
coolermaster 500watt psu(to power everything else)
case is a lian li A10  w/psu's/hdd's on the bottom and the rest on the top.


----------



## warup89 (Feb 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> gotta love duct tape!



lol, #1 tool in the house.

-I just realized i could turn my HDDs around


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 24, 2008)

warup89 said:


> This is what i have so far, although my case is a soprano, it has a lot of space to cram cable in. Any suggestions?



I cant really express how frustrating the original soprano is for wiring... but anyway. I'd try to slip some of the wiring such as front IO, and that molex (flatten the cable), under the motherboard tray. I'd need more photos...

At the moment I'd recommend the purchase of the coolermaster HDD cage, comes with HDD vibration dampening and can hold three drives, and goes into the 5'25 bay with a 120mm fan, unless thats where you're hiding the cables.

EDIT: Turning your HDDs around is possible, but... something I'd be against.


----------



## warup89 (Feb 24, 2008)

alright im gonna try to gather some time and take more pics, and will also look for the hdd tray, never thought it but sounds like a pretty good idea. Oh why would the turning of the HDDs doesn't sound like a good idea?


----------



## Rapid (Feb 25, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Thanks for the support.



Sorry dude 

*edit*













I did some more fiddling, tried to tidy up the ATX power cable and also a few others. Im going to get hold of a long IDE cable so i can feed that behind the mobo, because its annoying the hell out of me. 
Otherwise i cant do much more, because the case is so massive the cables just dont stretch. Thats a full size ATX mobo in there and its dwarfed by the case.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 26, 2008)

Rapid said:


> Sorry dude
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ...



 Nice job


----------



## cl4w (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 29, 2008)

cl4w said:


>



i would recommend against mounting the HDD in the way you did... even though it looks neat, it isnt safe. 

What case is that anyway


----------



## cl4w (Feb 29, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> i would recommend against mounting the HDD in the way you did... even though it looks neat, it isnt safe.



Now im confused, why not safe? 




> What case is that anyway



Its a LianLi G7B, varnished in white.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 29, 2008)

cl4w said:


> Now im confused, why not safe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heat. Its not really that dangerous but, I'd recommend moving it back to the HDD bays. Nice varnish though, looks nice. 

Oh yeah take note, this isnt a show your cable management off place.... a helpdesk. Unless you are using that as an example to show how it should be done.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 10, 2008)

ok, i updated my computer . tk check my sig for pics to my rig and let me know. i think its good. And im not just showing it off its actually asking


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 12, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> ok, i updated my computer . tk check my sig for pics to my rig and let me know. i think its good. And im not just showing it off its actually asking



lol. Its good, but whats that dangling wire....

And also, I'd take pics without the neons on and flash, following the guidelines on the first page if you really want my opinion on it. Pics are a bit on the blurry side too, are you using a phone camera?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 12, 2008)

dangling wire is for my other card when i go crossfire tomorrow 
and yeah, it is a camera phone. it takes half decent pictures


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 16, 2008)

You have no RAM in that computer?


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 16, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You have no RAM in that computer?








hes using InvisibleRAM™ So yeah thats why


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Mar 16, 2008)

Haven't you guys heard of onboard ram?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 16, 2008)

it didn't come in when i took the picture. now i have dual cards and transcend aXeram


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 17, 2008)

That would make sense then.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 17, 2008)

hey in requards to the centurion 5, i have one and im gonna add a tip that i did myself for any owner with one. The front panel contors if you uncrew them and route them under the USB and in the hole the USB and audio stuff goes into they will come out very nice without showing much at all. 

Though i do have one question whats the best way to mount a cold cathode power switch in these things, right now i have them routed to the front drive bay and hidden there, but id like to be able to turn them off.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi cable management junkies just updating my rig and asking for suggestions! Any input wanted! (oh and sorry for not updating but you now cannot see the wires through the slot between the 5 1/2 inch slots and the sata cable is folded better. Oh and at the front of the case those gross holes are covered.)













Oh and for reference heres a pic of the outside:


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 18, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> hes using InvisibleRAM™ So yeah thats why



It's sodered to the back of the board LOL


Ultra 1337 skills / ghost ram because it would be hidden on the back of the board.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump I really want advice on my cable management.


----------



## erocker (Mar 24, 2008)

The Cable Management Helpdesk has now been stickied.  Thanks Tk for a great and helpful thread!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2008)

i just wanted to post this to show that cable management is not all about hiding the cables. in some cases it's next to impossible to hide everything. 

so what exactly do you do when you cant hide the cables?

make it look like there are far less than the 18 cables that are really there. with a little time and careful planning... you can make even the craziest mess look nice and tidy.

here's a breakdown of what you can/can't see in this pic...

5 sata data cables
4 front panel usb's
1 front panel firewire
2 pci-e power cables
24pin mobo power
2 front panel power/reset/hddled/powerled
2 power for fans/molex
2 sata power lines
1 pump power
1 8pin CPU power
5 fan power leads


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

That's about as clean as you can make that full-tower!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i just wanted to post this to show that cable management is not all about hiding the cables. in some cases it's next to impossible to hide everything.
> 
> so what exactly do you do when you cant hide the cables?
> 
> ...



Consider making the ATX24 pin cable the lowest relative to mobo tray out of all of them-its not like you will be playing around with that all the time...

If you dont mind modding consider these:
-Make a PSU casing, out of mesh, whatever (i'd make it matt black). It only needs to hide the PSU, and the wiring so therefore it should be manufactured longer than the PSU. You will be able to make the hole next to the PSU larger without worrying about looks, as a result you will be able to route all the PSU wires through it. Make like holes to route the PCI-E/24pin wires next to the motherboard itself.


----------



## mag96 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Need Help W/ Cabling*

Could someone please help me with this mess


----------



## mag96 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Sory Here are the pics*


----------



## mag96 (May 1, 2008)

*Help*

Could somebody please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 1, 2008)

unplug all the power cables

plug in the 24pin, 4/8pin cpu power

pull the excess of those 2 cables to the top of the case and ziptie nicely (hide the 4/8pin cable behind the 24pin)

Plug the very last sata power connector to the sata drive

same with the dvd/cd drive

pull the rest of the cabling to the top of the case and ziptie nicely and tuck them in the open area above the dvd/cd drive

pull the front/top panel cabling(power/reset, leds and usd) tightly and nicely ziptie them to look as if one cable

now plug in the ide cable and (try to) lay it flat and tuck the connector in the middle of the ide cable under the motherboard if possible.

plug in the sata cable and collect all the extra cable into a nice bundle and ziptie nicely.


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2008)

To start:  Get those dangling wires at least hidden in one of the upper bays, and your W/C lines are way too long.  Cut them to a shorter length that looks good.


----------



## mag96 (May 2, 2008)

i cant cut the water lines i'll void the warenty

thanx


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

here's a little how to i made...

http://www.techfuzion.net/forums/index.php?topic=314.msg2280#msg2280


----------



## Laurijan (May 28, 2008)

I thought that i could post my rig here show my CM and ask for possible advices to make it even better..








Here some pics of specific areas:

http://img.techpowerup.org/080528/4pin.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/080528/24pin.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/080528/Audio cable.jpg 
http://img.techpowerup.org/080528/Cpu cooler.jpg


----------



## farlex85 (May 28, 2008)

Flip the freezer 7 around (if you can, looks like it might get too close to your reapers the other way, I can't tell). I it that way you have until I realized it was competing with the rear fans expulsion (assuming your rear is exhaust).


----------



## Laurijan (May 28, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Flip the freezer 7 around (if you can, looks like it might get too close to your reapers the other way, I can't tell). I it that way you have until I realized it was competing with the rear fans expulsion (assuming your rear is exhaust).



Yes The AC7 gets in contact with the reapers and i have changed the direction of the fan on the backside of the PC to blow air in.. so the AC7 gets plenty of air and combined with the rear fan they even cool the ram.. the fan on top sucks air out


----------



## lamil (May 28, 2008)

quoting myself from another thread =)



lamil said:


> Just got home from work, about to take some pictures and see what I can do with some cables. I just put a 9600GT in there yesterday, but my cables are still horrible.
> 
> Here's the setup.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 29, 2008)

Id say get a bigger case.


----------



## lamil (May 29, 2008)




----------



## psyko12 (May 29, 2008)

*Hopeless *

I think mine has a hopeless case rofl (no pun intended) 














Sorry for blurry image used my cam fone, lost my digicams data cable & has a dead li-ion battery


----------



## HydroIT (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm having some troubles hiding the cables inside my Antec 900.

A picture first, then a few explanations.

http://img.techpowerup.org/080605/d938e063.jpg

This is the bottom of my case.
Antec 900, Thermaltake ToughPower 750W, Q6600, Tuniq Tower, HD3870X2, IDE Hitachi HDD, SATA LG DVDRW.

Now, the wires from the power supply are really stiff, it was really hard to bend them for starters. Also, the 8pin wire to the motherboard is really short, and it has to run down over my motherboard.
Not to mention fans 4pin connectors, and the graphics cards aswell.

Any tips?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 10, 2008)

Any suggestions?












the backside.





This is the case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811121052


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 12, 2008)

Reorder your wiring, make the top drive's SATA cable behind the bottom drive's cable, it shouldn't loop over-it looks bad. Route the SATA wire thats curling up for the top HDD behind the HDD cage, so the excess wiring is out of sight. You seem to have much space and therefore try to be a bit creative; top HDD can be rotated 180* with the wires converging on the HDD from either the top or bottom. 

If you had 1m long SATA cables... Your system could look a whole lot better.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 17, 2008)

*Updated pics of my setup:*


----------



## Polarman (Jul 12, 2008)

There a lot of good looking pc's here. Guess it's my turn.






Red all the way!


----------



## busta_dude (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's mine, any suggestion guys?





Monsta Card 





Xigmatek n Dominator


----------



## ty_ger (Aug 27, 2008)

Signature below...


----------



## 4870's@over (Sep 12, 2008)

busta_dude said:


> Here's mine, any suggestion guys?




The heat sink has brought down temperatures in VMR's?


----------



## 4870's@over (Sep 12, 2008)

this here is my cable management ...




These two holes helped a lot.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 11, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> I thought that i could post my rig here show my CM and ask for possible advices to make it even better..



I think you've done a really good job with everything. Very nice cable management, nice scheme, nice everything.


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 12, 2008)

batmang said:


> *Updated pics of my setup:*



I love that mouse and keyboard what are they!?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 13, 2008)

Razer


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 20, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> I love that mouse and keyboard what are they!?



Razer Lycosa keyboard and Razer Deathadder mouse


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 22, 2008)

But you all have big cases!:shadedshu How about this, but remember it's a mATX case! 











I'd like to find a solution for those front panel cables on the bottom someday...

Some tricks I did:
Twist the cable around the fan - see left side.
Stuff cables above your CD-ROM drive.
Ultra long fan cable from the (not visible) fanmate is routed through the back, the fanmate is behind the 3,5" trays.
The 24-pin PSU cable goes as far forward as it can before returning to the board, same for the PCI-E connector.
That one IDE cable is a disaster, but I'm all out of IDE cables and don't intend to change it.
I looped the SATA power cable out through the lower 5,25" panel and back in through the upper 3,5", which is closed perfectly without squishing the cable 

For the space I have, this is about 80% of what's possible I guess. Did I mention those front panel cables are a pain in the neck? 

You don't want to see what this was like BEFORE the modular PSU got in...:shadedshu


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 22, 2008)

ok just wondering i get the worst cable management award... 

sorry about the bad pic, not got my digi on me at the moment


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 22, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> ok just wondering i get the worst cable management award...



Sorry I still hold that crown.


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 22, 2008)

i also have nothing screwed in except the mobo, all the fans are either balanced or wedged, lol,

EDIT: all my wires are binded into one all at the same point, lol as you can see.

i also have a fan in the red shape i drawn lol, thats just nicely balanced lol.  and i dont have my cd rw wired up hence the pink IDE cable laying to the back of the case.

i'd say its a tough one,


----------



## kysg (Dec 22, 2008)

I got ya beat.

Small case with just a small amount of room.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 7, 2009)

This still going?

Having real trouble with an Antec 900 case and a Tsunami 550w PSU D: Just spent 3 hours trying to sort the wires out after reading this thread, and they look worse then they did before!

Well from the chair in front of the desk it looks tidy  but on closer inspection horrible and icky and a big bundle of wires at the top stopping lovely fresh air getting to the Ram/CPU.

Pictures will come some point this week !


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 7, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> This still going?
> 
> Having real trouble with an Antec 900 case and a Tsunami 550w PSU D: Just spent 3 hours trying to sort the wires out after reading this thread, and they look worse then they did before!
> 
> ...



Some pictures will make it alot easier for us to help you


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 7, 2009)

I did say they'd come soon 

Will get some posted up later today hopefully 

By the way interestingly enough whilst the case looks more of a mess the CPU temp has dropped by 5 degrees C and the Asus "express gate" now works where as before it would not :S

ahh well 


EDIT: Pictures will have to wait til I have battery's for my camera .


----------



## mav2000 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Newbee case*

Hi,

Have tried cleaning up the cabinet the best I could. This is what I have achieved so far. Please help with any way that I can improve on this.


----------



## kysg (Jan 27, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have tried cleaning up the cabinet the best I could. This is what I have achieved so far. Please help with any way that I can improve on this.



looks alright, If you can try getting a round IDE cable for the drives, or try moving the drive around.  outbeside that there is not much else to do to it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 10, 2009)

Omg, the horrific nest of cables! My eyes, they burn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mav2000 (Feb 15, 2009)

Back once again, but now with improved cable management. Let me know what you guys think. There is not enuf width behing the mobo try and therefore its a bit difficult.


----------



## mc-dexter (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats Before...





And After...





EDIT: I've taken out the two fans from the bottom middle and rear of the case = totally pointless having them ones in!

Note to Mav2000: Try moving your hard drive down a couple of slots, heat risers, and if you have a 120mm fan in the front you should see some drop in temperature


----------



## DaveK (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok guys, any suggestions on how to make this look a little neater? No mods can be done at this moment, it's just simply rearranging the cables and hardware.

The first hard-drive is IDE so has to stay within 2 bays of the DVD drive, the second drive is SATA so can go anywhere, might move it to the bottom.


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 1, 2009)

Any suggestions?


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sean, cut a hole ( or drill lots of holes) in the bottom of the case and flip the PSU over, that will give the ability to route cables under the mobo :]

( Its not to hard, unless you use a jigsaw then its very hard)

Anyway a little help with this?


----------



## intel igent (May 12, 2009)

if you don't care for warranty i try a lil' something like this


----------



## _jM (May 12, 2009)

Here's some cable-management for ya


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 14, 2009)

hmm yeah you can clearly see its a mess xD


----------



## DaveK (May 14, 2009)

_jM said:


> Here's some cable-management for ya
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090511/5571.jpg



Oh yeah? Well, nice...hair  I got nothin' lol, sweet rig man. White cathodes are so awesome.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 14, 2009)

posted the pic now  anyone would like to help me?? ^^


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2009)

I'm gunna post my desk in here later on. Sometime tonight when downloads have finished. You'll love this one.. haha.


----------



## _jM (May 15, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> posted the pic now  anyone would like to help me?? ^^


I'll help if you can take some time and take 2 pictures for me. 1 of the inside with the panel off and take off the rear panel and take a pic of that and I can shoot ya some ideas.

My first suggestion is to go out and buy some zip-ties and loose the clear masking tape! LOL


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 15, 2009)

i got some zip ties,they came with my corsair psu =p how kind of them; 2pics like you requested hope they help.


----------



## Thrackan (May 15, 2009)

Step 1: the one cable going towards your front bays. Tuck is through the top hole shown on pic 2 and reroute it back through the side of the 5.25" bays where you need it.

Step 2: figure out which cables can be eliminated and stuff them through the top hole as well.

Step 3: in order to keep your cabling in 1 place, you could move the HDD's upwards. Reroute the power cables for it like you did with the one in step 1.

Step 4: see if you can route the 24-pin cable in straight lines: From PSU to the front, make a curve inside the 5.25" bays and straight back to the socket on the mobo.

Step 5: front panel (usb) cables. From the front panel, route them through the 5.25" bays out sideways toward the right (seen from the front) and stick them back in the small hole on the bottom. If possible, see if you can even get them through the big lower hole behind the mobo.

Step 6 is a bit personal, but I tend to refrain from tying up bunches of PSU cables. Makes it look like a big knot imho.

Step 7: post new pics to see if we can help you more


----------



## _jM (May 15, 2009)

also try and take advantage of the holes behind the mobo for your front panel connections and route them behind the mobo and down to the connections on the bottom of the mobo.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 16, 2009)

this is what i manage to come up with so far as managements:


----------



## welly321 (May 20, 2009)

So guys what do you think of this ??


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 30, 2009)

the bottom looks very messy lol,well it looks messy to me


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 19, 2009)

welly321 said:


> So guys what do you think of this ??
> 
> [url]http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8563/dsc00146fzk.jpg[/URL]



http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2083.html

follow that and you'll be golden


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 19, 2009)

welly321 said:


> So guys what do you think of this ??
> 
> [url]http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8563/dsc00146fzk.jpg[/URL]



Unused PSU wires? Through the hole near the PSU. just keep em on the back of the mobo tray.

Used PSU wires? stick em through there as well if you're using them for anything in the front.

Front panel wires can be directed through the hole in right side of the upper 5.25" bay on top, then behind the 5.25" bays and if length permits, through one of those holes just below your mobo.

Now I know the hole near the PSU isn't that big, but I can fit the ATX, 4-pin, 8-pin and 2 Molex/Sata PSU cables plus a fancable through there. Just make sure to do the ATX plug first 

Oh, and bunching up SATA cables is good, but do it *after* they run out of sight


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jun 19, 2009)

my case it a MESS inside - I'll have to take pix and post them later - I've actually considered chopping out the cables I don't use and capping off the 'stumps' with those electritians wire caps.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 19, 2009)

i hope you didnt want to loose any rma rights?^^


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jun 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i hope you didnt want to loose any rma rights?^^



I don't give a crap about RMA rights.. too poor to mail it back anyway, lmao!


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 19, 2009)

Warranty is for those who don't trust their own skills when it comes to seriously cutting stuff up


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jun 19, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Warranty is for those who don't trust their own skills when it comes to seriously cutting stuff up



Amen!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 19, 2009)

if i thought so i had lost exactly 140 euro...i used my legitimate rights, to return not physically damaged hardware to its buying place (in my case a relatively big internet shop), and got my board the third time, now they tell, it was heatbugged,died fast thru it, and i got revision 2.0 board for my old revision 1.0 (which was bugged, but not destroyed thru heat,read further)

i have literally screwed an asus 3870... i hacked several transistors off (with a very pointy, very big and heavy screwdriver),ripping a little line in the red pcb, i bridged them with pencil, and sealed them with arctic ceramique. the card ran half a year before it died. taking the pci-e area of the chipset with it, so not even onboard worked. i wasnt able to rma the card.... but i got  my actual board back as replacement^^


----------



## FelipeV (Jun 19, 2009)

A few hours and a lot of zip ties later.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice work FelipeV!


----------



## GeneralDodo (Jun 21, 2009)

Tons of great pics of cable management on here.. gives me more ideas! =)

This is actually my first attempt at cable management.. Sometimes it just seems impossible to find a place to put the extra PSU cables. That and with mid-tower cases it's a damn pain to try and tuck them in somewhere out of sight. At any rate, tell me what you think.
Any suggestions on what I can do about the bundle of cables i've got visible there would be nice though.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 21, 2009)

try to reroute the 6v cables from the back through the harddisk-cage to you card, so i did


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 21, 2009)

lol i don't get it whats so hard about cable managment ://
i love doing it... to others


----------



## Ocean Master (Jul 27, 2009)

*Totally New to Computers*

Hi There

Totally new to computers so please excuse my ignorance if I get things horribly wrong.I read that you require a photo etc but hope that my question is so somple to answer that this won't be necessary.

I have an Apevia  X - Cruiser case with Fan Speed , Temp and VU dials on front of case. I've wired up all of the internal components and am ready to switch on but there is one connector from the front of the case which is puzzling me. It is the Fan Speed output connector whch is of the 4 pin Molex type but which has only one yellow and 1 black wire.
Specs on this Molex connector are  (0.23A  5 Fan  Max 1.2A).

Having checked and checked I can find no slot to plug this into.

Can you help maybe please?

System Specs

Motherboard =  Asus Deluxe M4A79
PSU            =  Akasa 850W  PowerMax 850
Processor     = AMD Athlon x 2 7850
Graphics      =  Gainward  NVidia 9500GT
SeaGate Barracuda 7200   500GB hard Drive











tkpenalty said:


> After several barrages of PMs for cable management help, I've decided its necessary for this, to improve TPU's system's standards. Here are some instructions:
> 
> _=============================
> Instructions to request and recieve help
> ...


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 27, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> Hi There
> 
> Totally new to computers so please excuse my ignorance if I get things horribly wrong.I read that you require a photo etc but hope that my question is so somple to answer that this won't be necessary.
> 
> ...



Hi and welcome!

If the plug you mention looks exactly like a Molex 4-pin, I suggest you wire it up to your PSU (Power supply unit).
Yellow and black are the typical lines for 12v (yellow = 12v, black = ground) and, if I am guessing correctly, this connector is used to power up your Fan Speed thingy.

If your fan speed thingy has knobs and can actually control fans, it is not all too uncommon having to plug in a molex on it.


----------



## Ocean Master (Jul 27, 2009)

*Still Troubled*

Hi Thracan

thanks for the very quick reply. I thought the same as you did but I'm still very wary that I've already connected the 12v Molex Connector for the fans.This Molex Connector has an off-shoot which is labelled as an Output  (0.23A 5 Fan Max 1.2A).

My best guess is that this is for the actual speed of the fans in the case and somehow needs connecting to the motherboard perhaps?

Thanks
Ocean




Thrackan said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> If the plug you mention looks exactly like a Molex 4-pin, I suggest you wire it up to your PSU (Power supply unit).
> Yellow and black are the typical lines for 12v (yellow = 12v, black = ground) and, if I am guessing correctly, this connector is used to power up your Fan Speed thingy.
> ...


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 27, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> Hi Thracan
> 
> thanks for the very quick reply. I thought the same as you did but I'm still very wary that I've already connected the 12v Molex Connector for the fans.This Molex Connector has an off-shoot which is labelled as an Output  (0.23A 5 Fan Max 1.2A).
> 
> ...



Hmm, I can see 2 options then:

1: the connector has female pins (like a normal PSU molex connector) and is directly connected to the connector you used for your fans. In this case it's just an extension so you don't "lose" a molex by plugging in your fans.

2: the connector has male pins. In this case it's most likely you need to plug a molex in it to power *something* up.

If you could provide a pic it would be helpful.


----------



## Ocean Master (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi

Pics attached .Apologies the quality is not so good.

1.    Left Molex is the  Output Molex , Right Molex is the Power Supply to the Front Panel

2.    Pic of Left Molex showing Female connectors x 2

3.    Pic of front panel

The front panel has a speed control dial which controls the fan speeds within the case.All fans are/can be linked to this one connector and each fan is then runs at exactly the same speed.

Thanks again for the help





Thrackan said:


> Hmm, I can see 2 options then:
> 
> 1: the connector has female pins (like a normal PSU molex connector) and is directly connected to the connector you used for your fans. In this case it's just an extension so you don't "lose" a molex by plugging in your fans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmm, I need to take a closer look. Does the manual say anything by the way?


----------



## Ocean Master (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmm

I wish it did.The one thing missing with the case when it arrived was the manual!!! 

I've not been able to locate the manual online yet , although I've been looking hard.It would be great if I could find it , it would probably solve this riddle.

I guess I could still power my baby up and start loading the Windows operating system.As long as the fans are running this should not pose a problem?





Thrackan said:


> Hmm, I need to take a closer look. Does the manual say anything by the way?


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 27, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> Hmm
> 
> I wish it did.The one thing missing with the case when it arrived was the manual!!!
> 
> ...



Google was nice to me: http://www.apevia.com/umanual/um-x-cruiser.pdf

first hit...


----------



## Ocean Master (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks !!

Just shows what a noobie I am. I see where I was going wrong. It's so easy when you know how. 

Thanks for all your realy fast replies and great help.



Thrackan said:


> Google was nice to me: http://www.apevia.com/umanual/um-x-cruiser.pdf
> 
> first hit...


----------



## FelipeV (Jul 27, 2009)

Two new cases from friends that I´ve tried to make look better.

CM690, the best case so far to hide and organize cables, lots of options, and the best is that you can pass all the cables behind de MB.

Cosmos 1000, good looking, but you can´t even pass the USB and power switch cables in the back, the locking mechanism and sound isolation takes a lot of space.
That makes you pass de EPS12V cable over the MB since you wont find a PSU with a cable long enough to circulate the MB like it was done with the power cable.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 28, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Ocean Master (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Again

More help please if possible.

Now I've finally powered up I get the all clear beep from computer at switch on and checking in the bios all appears to A1 for all system compenents , however ....

At initial startup teh following message appears

Loading Asus Express gate then

Asus express gate Initialisation Incomplete

version l11209 8C000002

I then get a message asking me to insert boot disk into drive and hit any key.

What exactly does this mean? I've tried putting in Operating system disk for Windows Home and Windows Pro but neither will load?

Any help appreciated.

thanks
Ocean





Ocean Master said:


> Thanks !!
> 
> Just shows what a noobie I am. I see where I was going wrong. It's so easy when you know how.
> 
> Thanks for all your realy fast replies and great help.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 29, 2009)

Before that, you should get a message in the lower region of the screen:
Press <Del> to enter BIOS

Do that, look for Boot Options and make sure the CD/DVD is the first boot device.


----------



## Ocean Master (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks

I've already done this.  I'm beginning to think that maybe the copy of windows may not be a good one. i'm going to try getting a registered copy of windows and try loading this instead just to see if it will work.

Will keep you posed.Thanks again for help





Thrackan said:


> Before that, you should get a message in the lower region of the screen:
> Press <Del> to enter BIOS
> 
> Do that, look for Boot Options and make sure the CD/DVD is the first boot device.


----------



## CombatLibrarian (Aug 10, 2009)

Ellos!

My first stab at cable management in my new antec 1200.

Here's the hardware (also in my hardware info)

Motherboard:  Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
CPU:             Core 2 Duo E6550@2.33GHz, Cooling: ASUS Silent Knight II
GPU:             XFX 9800 GTX+ 512MB
PSU:             Corsair tx750w
Case:            Antec 1200.  Added optional 120 fan in door, and put a 120 in the extra bracket in the middle of the 3 bays.

1 Sata DVDRW Drive, top position
1 Sata HDD Drive, 2nd from bottom position

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090810/picture interior 1.jpg

Already on the to-do list:

+Route the 2x4 mobo power behind.  I'm going to need to pick up an extension to do this, no amount of massaging was going to allow it without one thanks to having to run it to the right to the nearest hole before running it up the back.

I'm also considering doing some sleeving, at the very least on that cpu hsf.

I'm not sure what if anything to do about the front panel audio connection down there.  There's simply not enough clearance to run it up from behind the left hand side of the motherboard.


----------



## cocosatul (Nov 17, 2009)

*hello*

my new rig ,upgrade three hundred up to cooler master haf 932
i hope you like it


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 17, 2009)

cocosatul said:


> my new rig ,upgrade three hundred up to cooler master haf 932
> i hope you like it



Welcome to TPU m8  the case looks awesome congrats on a good job. 

The only suggestion i have is get a extension 24 pin cable and sleeve it.  that would make it look awesome!


----------



## cerver (Nov 17, 2009)

cocosatul said:


> my new rig ,upgrade three hundred up to cooler master haf 932
> i hope you like it



welcome  very nice job mate, she looks great. i agree with freak ^ a 24 pin extension then sleeved would look purrty.

-cheers


----------



## adcom32 (Jan 8, 2010)

i was just wondering if the raidmax hurricane had good cable managment, i didnt buy it yet andi dont want to buy a case with bad cable managment.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 8, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> i was just wondering if the raidmax hurricane had good cable managment, i didnt buy it yet andi dont want to buy a case with bad cable managment.



I don't see any holes in the mobo tray, I'd say no.


----------



## rockleez (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm a newbie to computer building, this is my first build which i've nearly completed,just
ram to add now, 

So i have no clue on any cable management, sorry if it's a disgrace to look at
This case is a Antec 300
Any suggestions on what i can do?


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 16, 2010)

Besides cable management I'd also check your cooling:
Your CPU cooler currently blows air down. It would be more efficient to turn it 180 degrees and let it blow your hot air straight out of the case.

Now for cables:
- The front panel cables can be run behind the motherboard.
- The 4 (or 8) pin mobo PSU cable should fit behind the motherboard as well. it looks like it's long enough.
If you feel the cable is a little too thick, use the indents you see in pic 2 to guide it.

After that it's just tucking some cables away behind the bays (you have ties there, use them) and you should be well on your way to get a cleaner looking rig.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Besides cable management I'd also check your cooling:
> Your CPU cooler currently blows air down. It would be more efficient to turn it 180 degrees and let it blow your hot air straight out of the case.
> 
> 
> After that it's just tucking some cables away behind the bays (you have ties there, use them) and you should be well on your way to get a cleaner looking rig.



The cpu fan is pushing air upward into the top 140mm exhaust fan.


----------



## pabloc74 (Jan 16, 2010)

best for me............






monday i have this new one, first on Argentina an too expensive


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 16, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> The cpu fan is pushing air upward into the top 140mm exhaust fan.



Look twice... It's blowing down. You're looking at the open end of the fan, not the side with supports for the motor, which is always on the outlet side.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 16, 2010)

pabloc74 said:


> best for me............
> 
> http://images.bit-tech.net/news_images/2009/06/corsair-launches-h50-budget-water-cooler/corsair2.jpg
> 
> monday i have this new one, first on Argentina an too expensive



What case is that?
It sure looks great.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 16, 2010)

Corsair Obsidian 800D  Great chassis!


----------



## pabloc74 (Jan 17, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> What case is that?
> It sure looks great.



corsair obsidian



sneekypeet said:


> Corsair Obsidian 800D  Great chassis!



exactly

in your country is only at U$D269.99, here the only way to bui it is ask to newegg, and the final cost are U$D599


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 24, 2010)

How do people hide cables when motherboard trays are like this?






If there's one thing I don't like about the Sniper is that cable management still looks messy thanks to the huge space between the bays and the tray.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 25, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> How do people hide cables when motherboard trays are like this?
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/2w382s5.png
> 
> If there's one thing I don't like about the Sniper is that cable management still looks messy thanks to the huge space between the bays and the tray.



I strap the 24-pin and PCIe connectors to those little cable tie spots and bring up all of the FP stuff through the bottom. Please ignore the 2 SATA cables and random power cable going in front of everything, that's my little Gigabyte eSATA thingy, it's impossible to hide but makes messing around with hard drives a lot easier.






Basically, don't be afraid to use shitloads of zippies. Oh and sorry for the crap-ish picture, my computer isn't in a very accessible spot now.

I think my UV cathode is about to fall down


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 25, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I strap the 24-pin and PCIe connectors to those little cable tie spots and bring up all of the FP stuff through the bottom. Please ignore the 2 SATA cables and random power cable going in front of everything, that's my little Gigabyte eSATA thingy, it's impossible to hide but makes messing around with hard drives a lot easier.
> 
> http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/7991/dsc0002sm.jpg
> 
> Basically, don't be afraid to use shitloads of zippies. Oh and sorry for the crap-ish picture, my computer isn't in a very accessible spot now.




That's nice. real nice.

I was going to suggest simply " tape" to kan, but your idea is probably better


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 25, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> That's nice. real nice.
> 
> I was going to suggest simply " tape" to kan, but your idea is probably better



Well, there is a ton of scotch and double-stick tape holding a whole molex line and a CC box behind my mobo tray.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 25, 2010)

Where are those sata cables leading to by the way?

do you have some drives external or some such?

( as I used to stick a molex and a sata out the back of the case for backing up friends data)


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 25, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Where are those sata cables leading to by the way?
> 
> do you have some drives external or some such?
> 
> ( as I used to stick a molex and a sata out the back of the case for backing up friends data)



To my vertical expansion slot of course! It gives me an external molex so I can play around with fans and 2 eSATA ports. I have a cable that goes straight from that molex to a hard drive (along with 2 cables that can go from those eSATA ports to a HDD).







I suppose I could put in a regular slot then route all of it's cables behind the motherboard tray, I may do that tomorrow.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 25, 2010)

pabloc74 said:


> best for me............
> 
> http://images.bit-tech.net/news_images/2009/06/corsair-launches-h50-budget-water-cooler/corsair2.jpg
> 
> monday i have this new one, first on Argentina an too expensive



if you had cables showing, i would drive/fly to your house and beat you. This is one of the easiest cases to cable manage 



rockleez said:


> I'm a newbie to computer building, this is my first build which i've nearly completed,just
> ram to add now,
> 
> So i have no clue on any cable management, sorry if it's a disgrace to look at
> ...




having done a recent build with a 300, all i can say for you is cut a few holes. 

The cpu and the front connectors can be ran behind the board or the tray. The 24pin is to thick, it would have to be individualy done.

Thats all i can honestly suggest on this case, it's a good case, but hard to work with for cables.


----------



## pabloc74 (Jan 30, 2010)

after 1 week waiting here it comes..............


----------



## Glazierman (Feb 11, 2010)

*newbie who me ???*

ok, Pantherx12 here I am as green as they come. I'm old dang near blind and I will try this, but why don't you just scoot over here and do this for me?? LOL I'll try to get a better picture sorry for poor quality


----------



## Cptnyr (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone have an antec 900 with great cable management for me to base mine off of?


----------



## cocosatul (Mar 23, 2010)

*update my little pc*

salve mariachi


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey guys, would it be beneficial to buy a piece of metal and some rubber grommets and fill up the area enclosed in red? I think it would make hiding cables really easy (like the 800D/Tempest Evo) and I'm itching to try but I'm not sure where to begin.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 16, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> http://i45.tinypic.com/2w382s5.png
> 
> Hey guys, would it be beneficial to buy a piece of metal and some rubber grommets and fill up the area enclosed in red? I think it would make hiding cables really easy (like the 800D/Tempest Evo) and I'm itching to try but I'm not sure where to begin.



Definitely. If you could find a good way to secure the plate in there and if it matches the color and kind of metal already used in the case, it would look great with some 800D-type grommeted holes. Maybe you could get Corsair to send you a few so you'll have the real thing in there.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 24, 2010)

well here's my little beastie it's an SilverStone RaVeN RV02B-W


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 17, 2010)

I hate asking for help but it seems that i am in need. I can't seem come up with any other ideas to clean things up 
specs are to the left if needed


----------



## Athlonite (May 17, 2010)

do you feel upto cutting some holes into the mobo tray if not then there's not a lot you can do to hide those cables other than maybe make a plate to fit in over the top of your cables 

also why is your PSU the wrong way up the fan should be facing down


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 17, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> do you feel upto cutting some holes into the mobo tray if not then there's not a lot you can do to hide those cables other than maybe make a plate to fit in over the top of your cables
> 
> also why is your PSU the wrong way up the fan should be facing down


If i face the PSU down it over heats because it can't suck air. I would have to cut a hole in the bottom of the case so it can get some air. i don't feel like cutting but i will consider it this summer.

Point out where i would need to cut please


----------



## Athlonite (May 17, 2010)

well that indent beside the PSU would be good place to start 




I didn't realize your case didn't have the vent hole in the bottom thats gotta suk 

also can you fit the 4/8 pin cpu power cable under the mobo and out at the top if its long enough to do it that is


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 17, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> well that indent beside the PSU would be good place to start
> 
> View attachment 35610
> 
> ...



looks like this summer i have some work to do. I may have to get a longer cable for the 8pin so i can do like you said. It would make things so much easier if i cut like 3 holes and get some modders mesh..
I am thinking the part that isn't covered (running the HDD wires) behind some mesh(small hole) and get some larger hole mesh and use to cover the hole that i am going to have to cut in the bottom of the case for the PSU. You think that will make things look better?


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2010)

Down by the PSU and then up under the mobo for the 8pin (and maybe a hole for a HSF backplate as well)


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 28, 2010)

My cable management at the moment. I'm thinking I'm going to try and route the internal speaker/power button cables via the hole where my PSU cables are routed right now.






Any more ideas?


----------



## Athlonite (May 28, 2010)

I'd be tempted to just cut a small hole just below the bottom edge of your mobo and feed them out there right where it's indented


----------



## t_ski (May 28, 2010)

^^ Agreed.  It's harder to make a mATX mobo look good when the holes in the case are meant for a full-size ATX mobo.  If you cut new holes, you can buy edging at computer shops online (I may even have some laying around I never used) to keep the holes neat and the wires from getting cut.  I would suggest sleaving the smaller wires so everything matches (makes them blend in more instead of sticking out).


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 28, 2010)

I'd cut holes, but I intend on having a ATX board here in not too long. I like the sleaving idea... I might just have to do that.


----------



## Athlonite (May 30, 2010)

ok i was making recommendations on the current mobo so if your going with an ATX mobo then coming out where the PSU cables go in makes more sense 

and some sleeving would just tie it all in and make it look like it's meant to be


----------



## Midnite8 (Jun 10, 2010)

I am going to sleeve all my PSU cables UV orange, I was wondering if it is cheaper to buy the sleeve kits or buy couple feet of each different size I need individually. Also, would it be cheaper if I buy the UV reactive sleeving or spray paint them with fluorescent orange since it would be the same under a UV light.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 10, 2010)

i Don't know what the costs are where you live as I'm in New Zealand but here the Kits are usually cheaper than buying it all separate


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 10, 2010)

Midnite8 said:


> I am going to sleeve all my PSU cables UV orange, I was wondering if it is cheaper to buy the sleeve kits or buy couple feet of each different size I need individually. Also, would it be cheaper if I buy the UV reactive sleeving or spray paint them with fluorescent orange since it would be the same under a UV light.



I don't know about the cost, but I don't think paint's gonna last long on a flexible sleeve.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 10, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I don't know about the cost, but I don't think paint's gonna last long on a flexible sleeve.



LOL beat me to it just reread his post i saw that and then thought Yeah NA not a good idea although leave the cable black and paint the inside of the case with fluoro orange could be interesting


----------



## Midnite8 (Jun 12, 2010)

That is a good idea but wouldn't that be overkill on the UV orange since the blacklights will light up the whole entire case haaha. 

I am going to attempt to sleeve my first PSU but I have no idea how many feet of sleeving I need. For the ATX power I will sleeve each wire individually, so I will need quite a bit of 1/8. I will sleeve almost every cable in my case including the fan 3-pin wires/SATA cables. How many feet of 1/2, 1/4, and 1/8 sleeving do I need? As for heatshrink, I'm not sure which sizes to get either.


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Jun 27, 2010)

i just got done sleeving the main wires on my Corsair HX1000 and it took me 20 meters almost exactly. check out my thread for a better idea. it was one 24 pin and 3- 8 pin connectors. o and one heatsink

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=123896


----------



## mhadina (Jul 10, 2010)

*Ideas*

Hi,
I need help with cable management of Corsair TX650W. Any suggestions how to do it?
It is modded Gigabyte Aurora case with 1156 system and water cooling with rad on the floor of case.
tnx


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 10, 2010)

mhadina said:


> Hi,
> I need help with cable management of Corsair TX650W. Any suggestions how to do it?
> It is modded Gigabyte Aurora case with 1156 system and water cooling with rad on the floor of case.
> tnx
> ...



Why cable manage the back of your case? Usually you look only at the front. My cable managment is great from the front but from the back its a jungle


----------



## mhadina (Jul 10, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Why cable manage the back of your case? Usually you look only at the front. My cable managment is great from the front but from the back its a jungle



Maybe I wasn't clear enough. My mistake.
I want to have all unused psu cables hiden at the back of my case but need some advices how. 
tnx anyway


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 11, 2010)

Wire Cutters


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 11, 2010)

mhadina said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear enough. My mistake.
> I want to have all unused psu cables hiden at the back of my case but need some advices how.
> tnx anyway



Post a pic of the front site


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 11, 2010)

maybe some type of mobo stand offs with custom plates cut and drilled to fit between the stand offs to hold the cables flat against the mobo tray


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 11, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> maybe some type of mobo stand offs with custom plates cut and drilled to fit between the stand offs to hold the cables flat against the mobo tray



not a very wise idea... higher standoffs means the mounting for vga´s and all pci cards will be higher too, and also the I/O panel will be,so the mobo may wont fit. those plates would have to be REALLY thin to be negligible


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 12, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> not a very wise idea... higher standoffs means the mounting for vga´s and all pci cards will be higher too, and also the I/O panel will be,so the mobo may wont fit. those plates would have to be REALLY thin to be negligible



No I meant for behind the mobo TRAY not right behind the mobo lol there's a whole lot of unused mobo stand-off holes on the tray and you can screw stand-offs in on backside of the tray


----------



## mhadina (Jul 12, 2010)

*...*

tnx
pics added


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 15, 2010)

had a little tidy up while installing the 3x SilverStone FN181 LED fans you can see at the bottom


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 15, 2010)

I would need some cable mangement on the backside but I am too lazy now.
I don´t even know if you can make so many cables look cleanly routed?


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 15, 2010)

Jeeez arse  got enough adaptors holy guacamole  that hurts my eyes 

my suggestion is start from fresh and lay out the cables you need then figure out the best way to route them


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 15, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Jeeez arse  got enough adaptors holy guacamole  that hurts my eyes
> 
> my suggestion is start from fresh and lay out the cables you need then figure out the best way to route them



You wouldnt believe the frontside is so nice


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 15, 2010)

see now that's better you get the BIG TICK for the front view now go make the back look like that too... so few cables in there makes me wanna know what that birds nest in the back is for are looking to trap small animals or something LOL


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 15, 2010)

here's an inside front view of mine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

@ laurijan

That looks great bro, but that backside,


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 15, 2010)

That's exactly what i said CP it's trap for furry little animals LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> That's exactly what i said CP it's trap for furry little animals LOL


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 15, 2010)

now if I could just find me a half dozen AC ryan SATA cables with 90° ends that are the same type as the ones I have that'd be great and would look a lot tidier


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 20, 2010)

But it looks ok at nite with the side on so I'm not to worried about it


----------



## kenyak22 (Aug 6, 2010)

does anyone here have a Thermaltake Element T case???

can you help me decide which one to buy?? is this good enough in cable management??


----------



## kenyak22 (Aug 6, 2010)

is Thermaltake Element T a NICE case??? what do you guys think???

please help me... im a noob here..


----------



## kenyak22 (Aug 6, 2010)

here's mine.. Gigabyte luxo x142 case...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

kenyak22 said:


> does anyone here have a Thermaltake Element T case???
> 
> can you help me decide which one to buy?? is this good enough in cable management??



I have a Element S, cable management is not bad.

Check this out:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/Element_T


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 6, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> I would need some cable mangement on the backside but I am too lazy now.
> I don´t even know if you can make so many cables look cleanly routed?



Now here are some pics of my REVISED cable managemnt, mostly changed backside.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 6, 2010)

On my behalf I got no pictures but I just can say I used the minimal wires and taped them with black electrical tape. The remaining cable i've cutted them right into the PSU since I know i'll never use it. Kind of ghetto mod for cheap


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 6, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> The remaining cable i've cutted them right into the PSU since I know i'll never use it. Kind of ghetto mod for cheap



I cut the extra psu cables on my Tt 600w and I regret it because that voids the warranty and it's harder to sell it in the future.:shadedshu


----------



## theonedub (Aug 6, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Now here are some pics of my REVISED cable managemnt, mostly changed backside.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100806/IMG_0432.jpg
> 
> ...



Talk about a world of difference. Good job 

When I move over to my Sharkoon case from this Azza I will post pics of the cable management.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 7, 2010)

theonedub said:


> When I move over to my Sharkoon case from this Azza I will post pics of the cable management.



I can't wait to see it bro


The #1 rule of cable management is: _Patience_ and _Creativity_. Many people here know I am no stranger to c/m


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 7, 2010)

Theres no more warranty on mine and anyway who would liek to buy a used CoolerMaster eXtrem power 500W  ? lol


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 7, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Now here are some pics of my REVISED cable managemnt, mostly changed backside.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100806/IMG_0432.jpg
> 
> ...



So I installed some cold-cathode lights and this time stacked 4 of them.. 1 blue 1 red, 2 uv.
Also I put the switches on the case rear.





And on the backside I did some good job making the transformators look somehow clean.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 8, 2010)

@ Laurijan bud that's whole lot better than the small animal trap you once had congats it looks really good


----------



## stevednmc (Aug 9, 2010)

*Any advice here for me here?*

I worked pretty hard here but maybe someone can show me where there is room for improvement?


















































Thanks!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 9, 2010)

stevednmc said:


> I worked pretty hard here but maybe someone can show me where there is room for improvement?
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100716/Capture051.jpg
> ...



First, since your modular, remove any cables you can, One sata cable for your hard drives, one for your optical drive(s)

second, give us a full range shot (no close ups in this case)

3rd be prepared to break out the dermal, and soldering iron is you really want to make it look nice. 

I see your using 4 cables for the 4850's, soldering iron, shrink tubing, sleeving = much cleaner.

The goal is to use as little cables as possible (obviously) and hide them hide them hide them. (dermal helps )

Usually, when it comes to hiding the cables, its all strategic. I sit and stare at my case for a good hour planning where it goes. Then i put everything in and try it, then I take it out and think about it again and then if I still like it I proceed. Sounds stupid, but i like clean cases with good airlfow. 

My cm 830, 690, my wannabe 690 and my rouge all are like this.


----------



## stevednmc (Aug 9, 2010)

ok, first, the grafix cards are 5870's. The specs are for my other computer. All my cables are sleeved, except for the cpu fan. I even bundled my FDD wires into one sleeve. I have one cable going to the HDDs for power and of course the individual SATA cables, same for the DVd drives. I even used the same power cable for the dvd drives and the fan controller with a SATApower to molex adapter so i wouldnt have to run another power cable from the psu. 
Thing is this is a pretty open case with the top HDD cage removed, so it makes it a bit harder to make it clean. Ill take some more overall pix so you can see it in its totality. If you need my total specs for THIS machine i can post them..be kewl if there were an option for 2 pc's or more in the profile!
Thanks for taking a look, and let me know if you want those pictures and ill post them when i get home tonite.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 9, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Theres no more warranty on mine and anyway who would liek to buy a used CoolerMaster eXtrem power 500W  ? lol



Plenty of people on these forums buy, sell and trade used psu. If the price is right I'd buy your CM 500w.


----------



## stevednmc (Aug 10, 2010)

ok! here are soem fresh pix for ya. lemme know what ya think.

Specs:
i7-930
2- Vapor-x 5870 grafx
Gigabyte x58A-Ud5 mobo
2- Vraptor Hdd 300gig
1-WD caviar black 750gig
2-Liteon dvd
creative xfi titanium audio
Xigmatek DK cooler
2 silverstone 180mm fans
1 120mm scythe fan
Lamptron fc2 fan controller
6gig kingston hyper x t1 ddr3 2000mhz latency 8























Thnks again!!


----------



## stevednmc (Aug 11, 2010)

Nobody? Really? ok. Ill check back later then!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2010)

stevednmc said:


> ok! here are soem fresh pix for ya. lemme know what ya think.
> 
> Specs:
> i7-930
> ...



Use the case to your advantage.  Here's my advise.

Run the 24pin by the side of the mobo tray and not by the back.  If too long loop it behind the tray and then run it by the side.  Same with your PCI-E connectors.

As far as the other cables, try to run them up along the side of the mobo tray by the back towards the top, then loop them towards the 5.25" drive bay and hide them there.  You can then run them down into the components.  If cables are too short, you can invest into some NZXT Sleeved Extensions which are inexpensive and look amazing!

Here, this should give you some ideas.  See how I ran it behind the mobo tray by the edge and then hid the wires behind the drive bays?


----------



## stevednmc (Aug 11, 2010)

HMMM... 

i guess the only question i have is what do you mean by running the 24 pin on the side of the mobo? Im not sure if i can do that because the SATA connectors are at the end of he mobo, if im following what your saying i mean....Thanks for the advice! te more i look at these pictures the less i like my wiring job it seems..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2010)

No, instead of running it up and then out in front, run it by the side and then in front.  If I was home I would edit your image so you can see, I'm just at work posting from my phone right now


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 11, 2010)

like this for the 24pin mate


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 11, 2010)

yup that's what CP means


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep, that's what I meant.  Looks much better now 

Now if you can just little by little work on your backside, clean it up a bit then you're golden my friend 

What you can do and this alone makes a heck of a difference on the backside, just buy some sleeving and sleeve the cables behind the tray.  you can get a beginners kit from Performance PCS for about $10-15 shipped and they bring enough sleeve for what I just said.  Works great and if you screw some sleeving up it won't matter since it was cheap anyways.    If you look at my project log in my signtature, look at the pics in there, my backside is completely sleeved if I remember correctly.  Gives it a much nicer look even if it ain't nice.   Good luck bro.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 11, 2010)

Quick shot of the inside of my new Sharkoon Nightfall: 






Sending off my GTX 275 for RMA so I have my 8600GT in the primary cause I dont want to remove and reinstall my 8800GTS when the new 275 comes. Oh, and that stray wire is from the side panel fan, there is no way to hide it  

I'll post a better pic later- maybe in the PC ATM thread.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2010)

Loving the Sharkoon


----------



## stevednmc (Aug 12, 2010)

> Yep, that's what I meant. Looks much better now



Ha ha! i think you confused our cases! He has the Silverstone FT01B.. i have the regular Ft01, difference is his is painted black on the inside..All my cabling is all sleeved if you compare mine to IINexusII's which are not.

@IINexusII: Thank you for that post! I see exactly what is meant there on the 24 pin. That does look cleaner than the way i have mine and will help alot i think. And honestly, the way i have mine now it is pulled a little tighter than i would like. I wish i was able to keep the insulation on the back panel like you did, but i simply didnt have the room.

I think maybe i will have to find a better way to hide my harddrives wired, and maybe pull my pciE cables behind the mobo tray a little more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2010)

stevednmc said:


> Ha ha! i think you confused our cases! He has the Silverstone FT01B.. i have the regular Ft01, difference is his is painted black on the inside..All my cabling is all sleeved if you compare mine to IINexusII's which are not.
> 
> @IINexusII: Thank you for that post! I see exactly what is meant there on the 24 pin. That does look cleaner than the way i have mine and will help alot i think. And honestly, the way i have mine now it is pulled a little tighter than i would like. I wish i was able to keep the insulation on the back panel like you did, but i simply didnt have the room.
> 
> I think maybe i will have to find a better way to hide my harddrives wired, and maybe pull my pciE cables behind the mobo tray a little more.


Just keep at it, I didn't get my cables all nice and tidy the first time I tried.  You'll get it right bro


----------



## stevednmc (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks! Yhis is my first shot at it, didnt turn out too bad for a n00b, but i will work on itsome more for sure andpost some more pix


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2010)

stevednmc said:


> Thanks! Yhis is my first shot at it, didnt turn out too bad for a n00b, but i will work on itsome more for sure andpost some more pix



That's the spirit


----------



## stevednmc (Aug 12, 2010)

Checked out your other build thread, looks damn sweet!


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 12, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Quick shot of the inside of my new Sharkoon Nightfall:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100811/CIMG1568.jpg
> 
> ...



look'in good


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 14, 2010)

I read the whole thread and I have seen people with excellent results here.
It is clear that c/m needs a lot of creativity and patience.
If case doesn't help to c/m, like mine, without modding, then more patience and creativity are needed but sometimes there is not much to do.
I took some tips and I think this the best I can do for the moment.
I want to buy a GTX460, so I'll post new pics then.
I think of taking out the 80mm blue fan at center because it doesn't help too much to air flow and its cables just bother.
That dark stain is wierd, it seems burned metal but only appears in pictures not at glance. 
Sorry for the dirt, I will clean it later with blower and brush, I'm lazy now.
























tkpenalty said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/080223/IMG_0159.jpg....
> Heres just some inspiration for those who need it.


Nice and very clean





cl4w said:


> http://www.abload.de/img/rimg0376800x600xs4.jpg


Nice and super clean





BrooksyX said:


> What do you guys think of mine?
> http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a29/bigmace0309/1.jpg


Nice and very clean





johnnyfiive said:


> *Updated pics of my setup:*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1622/__9.jpg
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1622/__10.jpg
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1622/__11.jpg


Muy bueno





Laurijan said:


> I thought that i could post my rig here show my CM and ask for possible advices to make it even better..
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080528/Helpdesk.jpg
> Here some pics of specific areas:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080528/4pin.jpg
> ...


Flawless, I love that keyboard





_jM said:


> Here's some cable-management for ya
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090511/5571.jpg


Excellent





pabloc74 said:


> best for me............
> 
> http://images.bit-tech.net/news_images/2009/06/corsair-launches-h50-budget-water-cooler/corsair2.jpg
> 
> monday i have this new one, first on Argentina an too expensive


Can not expect less with that case





Laurijan said:


> You wouldnt believe the frontside is so nice
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2375/__10.jpg


Very nice



stevednmc said:


> ok! here are soem fresh pix for ya. lemme know what ya think.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/Capture064.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/Capture065.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/Capture066.jpg
> ...


Very nice





theonedub said:


> Quick shot of the inside of my new Sharkoon Nightfall:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100811/CIMG1568.jpg


Very good


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 14, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> I read the whole thread and I have seen people with excellent results here.
> It is clear that c/m needs a lot of creativity and patience.
> If case doesn't help to c/m, like mine, without modding, then more patience and creativity are needed but sometimes there is not much to do.
> I took some tips and I think this the best I can do for the moment.
> ...



Wow, you cleaned up the cables rather well considering your case doesn't provide and c/m options. If it is possible for you to cut any holes in the mobo tray would greatly improve your c/m, but if not then your case still looks pretty tidy. 

Here is a shot of my current rigs after my last c/m jobs.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice n tidy looks good t77 and good job on a not so great case Qu4k3r kinda reminds me of my old beast an iCute 0509-4G case 





CM was an nightmare even with an modular PSU


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2010)

What can be done to my setup:




In particular, I don't like the mass of wires in front of the PSU.  Sorry about the bad pic, it's from my droid


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What can be done to my setup:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100815/IMG_20100815_140118.jpg
> In particular, I don't like the mass of wires in front of the PSU.  Sorry about the bad pic, it's from my droid



Looks like you should be able to tie all those cables on the bottom and stuff them behind the psu. That would be a quick fix too make your case look cleaner for pics. Also the wires for your usb/power reset buttons can (tucked) run behind the mobo straight to the bottom and behind the psu as well, if their long enough of course.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2010)

Between the PSU and the far side of the case is already filled with cables.  I'll see what could be stuffed under it though 
The power/reset wires aren't long enough to do anything with ATM


----------



## computertechy (Aug 16, 2010)

my old pc-p80, best cable management i have ever done.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 16, 2010)

computertechy said:


> my old pc-p80, best cable management i have ever done.http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2084/__13.jpg



Wow! from that shot it looks perfect


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 26, 2010)

some times wires can be beautiful


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 26, 2010)

Seeing all this OCD has made me want to go OTT with my cable management again XD

Never posted pictures of my sunbeam set up here






If I were to go back to using the sunbeam case how would you guys deal with the wires coming out of the PSU?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2010)

ReU_VOoDOo said:


> some times wires can be beautiful
> 
> http://i969.photobucket.com/albums/ae171/ReU_VOoDOo/f8.png
> 
> ...



 



pantherx12 said:


> Seeing all this OCD has made me want to go OTT with my cable management again XD
> 
> Never posted pictures of my sunbeam set up here
> 
> ...



Is that the same case we were working on a while ago?  You still have it?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

I come seeking advice:

I'm pretty happy with everything except the corner 'circled' in red:




The bundle of cables at the bottom doesn't really bother me, nor does the group going from the PSU up to the drive bays and then branching out.

What can I do to make that corner look better (or anywhere else, for that matter)


----------



## t_ski (Oct 16, 2010)

In general, running the cables toward the back will help make it look cleaner.  It looks like there is space behind to PSU - you could set the extra wires back there.  I would also run the cables up the back, and maybe have the smaller cables behind the motherboard (if there's room).

What kind of case is that?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

There's unfortunately no room for anything behind the motherboard or motherboard tray...I've already tried 
I'll try putting some of the spare cables behind the PSU...there isn't a lot of space, but it might work.  I had the PSU flipped at first, but there wasn't much space under it, and it was getting incredibly hot 

Case is a Lian Li PC-A05S.  It's one of the smallest ATX cases, and has support for up to 10.5" (maybe 11") video cards.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 17, 2010)

Ion if your unhappy about the way things look in that small case maybe it's time to think about getting another case that better suits your needs


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I come seeking advice:
> 
> I'm pretty happy with everything except the corner 'circled' in red:
> http://i53.tinypic.com/15p1qih.jpg
> ...



I've used tape in that area to stick cables to the ceiling of the case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2010)

ION,

I think it's time to mod that case.  Just make a nice hole to route cables to the back of the mobo tray.  How much space is between the rear of the mobo tray and the back panel?


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 17, 2010)

YOu'd be a lot better off with a modular power supply.  Those A05s are AWESOME cases, but leave no room to hide for extra stuff.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Ion if your unhappy about the way things look in that small case maybe it's time to think about getting another case that better suits your needs


That'll be happening later this year, I just don't have the money now 


Thrackan said:


> I've used tape in that area to stick cables to the ceiling of the case.


I'll try that, thanks!


Chicken Patty said:


> ION,
> 
> I think it's time to mod that case.  Just make a nice hole to route cables to the back of the mobo tray.  How much space is between the rear of the mobo tray and the back panel?


Barely none, enough for a SATA cable and that's it.  Even a 6pin power cable might not fit 


DonInKansas said:


> YOu'd be a lot better off with a modular power supply.  Those A05s are AWESOME cases, but leave no room to hide for extra stuff.



Already have one 

But it has 7 fixed cables (4 PCIe, 2 CPU, 1 main), 3 of which are unused.  I'm only using 1 modular cable (a SATA)


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Already have one
> 
> But it has 7 fixed cables (4 PCIe, 2 CPU, 1 main), 3 of which are unused.  I'm only using 1 modular cable (a SATA)


 
with that many fixed cables beats me how they can get away with calling it Modular:shadedshu ... My SilverStone ST75F-P is truly modular all the cables are plug in 

anywho that doesn't help you I know so what sort of case will you be looking at getting


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> with that many fixed cables beats me how they can get away with calling it Modular:shadedshu ... My SilverStone ST75F-P is truly modular all the cables are plug in
> 
> anywho that doesn't help you I know so what sort of case will you be looking at getting



I fully knew that it wasn't completely modular....but I had no idea how un-modular it is.  It has almost twice as many non-modular vs modular cables (7 vs 4) :shadedshu

I'm planning on a CM690/2 or a Centurion 590...might spring for the HAF 922 Blue, it looks amazing IMO


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 18, 2010)

hmmm the HAF922 is lookin good although the CM690/2 is also an great case too


----------



## t_ski (Oct 18, 2010)

The purists will tell you modular cables take away from the rails.  That's why the most common cables are sometimes hard-wires into the PSU when the rest is still modular.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> hmmm the HAF922 is lookin good although the CM690/2 is also an great case too


That they are...and NE frequently has the CM692 Basic for ~$70 shipped


t_ski said:


> T*he purists will tell you modular cables take away from the rails.  *That's why the most common cables are sometimes hard-wires into the PSU when the rest is still modular.



Sorry, what does this mean?


----------



## t_ski (Oct 18, 2010)

The fact that if you have any kind of pin connection, it won't be as good (ie: there will be loss) as a soldered wire connection from point A to point B.  A 24-pin header will have some loss on the mobo side, and if that cable is modular, there will be some more loss on the PSU side.  Adding in an extension creates another point for loss, etc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That they are...and NE frequently has the CM692 Basic for ~$70 shipped
> 
> 
> Sorry, what does this mean?



That'll be a great choice of case, I love mine!


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 18, 2010)

t_ski said:


> The purists will tell you modular cables take away from the rails.  That's why the most common cables are sometimes hard-wires into the PSU when the rest is still modular.



To put it simply the more connections the greater the resistance the less current/Volts at the end of the cable 

but personally I think it's a crock of farting ducks bums for good quality PSU's it may hold true piece of shit cheap n nasties but then I don't buy CnN's


----------



## silkstone (Dec 5, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> To put it simply the more connections the greater the resistance the less current/Volts at the end of the cable
> 
> but personally I think it's a crock of farting ducks bums for good quality PSU's it may hold true piece of shit cheap n nasties but then I don't buy CnN's



It doesn't matter if it's cheap and nasty or a really good quality PSU. If the PSU is putting out 12v or even slightly higher there is added resistance over each connection effectively dropping the output voltage. 
This is very difficult to compensate for as every link would be slightly different. The way to reduce this would be by putting some liquid or gel like substance of hi-electrical conductivity between the links. Kinda like you do when you seat a hsf on a CPU. Although you can;t do this with a PSU's connectors as if any of the conductive material leaks 'pop' goes your PSU.

Granted the resistance and voltage drop wouldn't be huge, but it would still be there, and if any of the connectors get bent or dust and dirt or even oxidation then the resistance goes up dropping the output voltage even more.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 6, 2010)

as I said the resistance is negligible at the cable lengths we're talking about maybe if the cable were ten feet long it might have more of an effect and had multiple joins in them


----------



## silkstone (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't suppose anyone has tips for my cable management attempts? I'm more or less out of ideas.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 6, 2010)

silkstone said:


> I don't suppose anyone has tips for my cable management attempts? I'm more or less out of ideas.
> 
> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/5075/caseupload2.jpg
> 
> http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/4273/cablemanagement.jpg



First is first, get a sata dvd drive. That helps alot

Second, hide as many wires (like power) behind the motherboard tray.

Then, use zip ties and get some cable sleeving.

Tuck it anywhere you have open spaces, 

The sata for hdd, get a longer cable, or move your drive to the bottom. 

Patience, planning, and extensions = clean and tidy case


----------



## qu4k3r (Dec 6, 2010)

Patience.
Explore adequated routes...... (More Patience)
A lot of zip ties................... (Some just for trying and some for the final result)
A lot of Trial and Error.......... (More Patience)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 6, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> First is first, get a sata dvd drive. That helps alot



he doesnt need a new drive, an ide to sata adapter would be more than sufficient


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 6, 2010)

or just move the drive lower down and hide the cable behind the mobo tray


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2010)

Or buy a single connector cable that is the appropriate length.  I still use IDE DVD drives, but I use one of these:

http://www.virtual-hideout.net/reviews/acryan_roundfx2/index.shtml

Does dual IDE drives without all the extra bundled between them.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 7, 2010)

try to zip the same cable, or wrap it then tun it on the same direction
that kinda need creativity


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 7, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> First is first, get a sata dvd drive. That helps alot





Velvet Wafer said:


> he doesnt need a new drive, an ide to sata adapter would be more than sufficient



Yeah I made an IDE drive look good one time! He just has to run it behind the mobo tray like freaksavor said originally.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 7, 2010)

Ide still looks like trash


----------



## silkstone (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, The cable i have isn't long enough to do that with the placement of the IDE socket on my board. the door on my DVD is jammed anyway, so if i can't fix it, i'll just get a new SATA drive.


----------



## khangai (Dec 11, 2010)

*Cable menegment*


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Jan 29, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I don't suppose anyone has tips for my cable management attempts? I'm more or less out of ideas.
> 
> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/5075/caseupload2.jpg
> 
> http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/4273/cablemanagement.jpg




I'd also say, get rid of the IDE drive... But if that's not an option moving the drive a slot or two lower might be an option. Then you can route the IDE cable behind the tray


----------



## kenyak22 (Feb 6, 2011)

*long time no post.. been busy... still not finish...*

here's my share....


----------



## MRCL (Feb 6, 2011)

kenyak22 said:


> here's my share....
> 
> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll217/kaynam2008/SDC100182.jpg
> 
> ...



Whats the case you're using? Any chance to flip the HDD around?


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 6, 2011)

kenyak22 said:


> here's my share....
> 
> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll217/kaynam2008/SDC100182.jpg
> 
> ...



Looking good. Especially the 24-pins cable is looking unique imo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah what he did with the 24 pin is pretty effin' badass!


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 6, 2011)

Some good looking rigs here, very nice examples to go by. I've just got some finishing touches to do on mine.

Sleeving remaining wires
New sleeved extensions on 24-pin and PCI-plugs
And shrouding the PSU wires (I know the shroud isn't for hiding the wires, but it should fit with minimal modding)


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 7, 2011)

@ Scaminatrix that's almost the same setup as my RV02 ... Those heatsink on the 5770 did you put them on or did it come like that

oh one more thing if your looking to light up the inside of your case SilverStone make some nice 180mm LED fans they're not speed controlled like the ones that come with the case (bummer would have been nice) but are constant 700rpm 100cfm and quiet


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 7, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> @ Scaminatrix that's almost the same setup as my RV02 ... Those heatsink on the 5770 did you put them on or did it come like that
> oh one more thing if your looking to light up the inside of your case SilverStone make some nice 180mm LED fans they're not speed controlled like the ones that come with the case (bummer would have been nice) but are constant 700rpm 100cfm and quiet



The heatsinks came with my old Scythe Musashi. I just found a load more of them too, so I'm going to be visiting marvlous211's thermal tape thread soon and seeing where else I can fit them.
Yea someone mentioned the fans to me before; it may have been you actually; in the Your PC ATM thread. I might go for them, but I was thinking of putting the black grills from the old fans onto them to make the light more subtle, or has someone already tried that?

Just wanted to share something relevant before I ramble OT;
Someone made a thread about 3M Carbon Fiber Vinyl recently, I was thinking about trying that on some wires instead of sleeving. I'm thinking as long as I don't bend the wires about too much, it might look quite good. Any thoughts?


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 7, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> The heatsinks came with my old Scythe Musashi. I just found a load more of them too, so I'm going to be visiting marvlous211's thermal tape thread soon and seeing where else I can fit them.
> Yea someone mentioned the fans to me before; it may have been you actually; in the Your PC ATM thread. I might go for them, but I was thinking of putting the black grills from the old fans onto them to make the light more subtle, or has someone already tried that?
> 
> Just wanted to share something relevant before I ramble OT;
> Someone made a thread about 3M Carbon Fiber Vinyl recently, I was thinking about trying that on some wires instead of sleeving. I'm thinking as long as I don't bend the wires about too much, it might look quite good. Any thoughts?




Yeah I decided to just that put the old fan grills back on it looks good I'll post up some pics as soon as I grab some fresh batteries for the camera 

and the heat sinks can go anywhere you want less heat build up atleast thats what i did I put them just about every bare chip on the mobo


----------



## kenyak22 (Feb 9, 2011)

@MRCL

im using a Gigabyte LUXO x142 case and there is no way i can flip the HDD cage around unless i'll do a little mod with it...



Blue-Tiger said:


> Looking good. Especially the 24-pins cable is looking unique imo



thanks.... i'll post some little updates with my wire management....

@Chicken Patty



> Yeah what he did with the 24 pin is pretty effin' badass!



thanks once again...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 25, 2011)

*BEFORE:*






*AFTER:*





I've tried improving it already, and I guess it got a bit better. But I'm sure there's still a lot of cable management to do. Which is why I'm posting here. I don't have pics of the other side though.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 25, 2011)

that 8 pin power cable for the CPU can be run behind the  mobo and popped out at the top that'll get rid of that same with the GPU power cable except bring it out just behind the back end of the video card


----------



## {uZa}DOA (May 12, 2011)

My rig at the moment.. Building a new one now. When it's done I'll repost..

Intel Core i7 920 D0
x58 Classified E760
3x2GB DDR3 Dominator
Tri-SLi GTX 285s
2x750GB Western Digital Blacks Raid 0
Corsair HX1000
Zalman fan controller
Obsidian 800D
Windows 7 Pro 64bit


----------



## entropy13 (May 16, 2011)

*BEFORE:*





*AFTER:*





It really got better now LOL


----------



## Thrackan (May 16, 2011)

Try routing the 4/8 pin that goes to the top behind the motherboard, that's the major cable in sight here 

Any reason your red casefans blow from top to bottom btw?


----------



## entropy13 (May 16, 2011)

I don't want to remove the motherboard so I won't be doing that 

About the red fans, they're not that strong in CFM so it's not one continuous flow of air. The bottom intake barely reaches the GPU, while the exhaust barely gets air from the RAM. There's no "air movement" in the area of the top SATA ports.


----------



## Thrackan (May 16, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> I don't want to remove the motherboard so I won't be doing that
> 
> About the red fans, they're not that strong in CFM so it's not one continuous flow of air. The bottom intake barely reaches the GPU, while the exhaust barely gets air from the RAM. There's no "air movement" in the area of the top SATA ports.



The bottom is not an intake, it blows down  I was wondering why.


----------



## entropy13 (May 16, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> The bottom is not an intake, it blows down  I was wondering why.



It's intake.


----------



## Thrackan (May 16, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> It's intake.



No it's not.
Fans always blow from the open side towards the side with the frame. (Or at least all the fans I've ever seen do.)
Also, fan blades are curved, and they always blow from the outside of the curve to the inside of the curve. Like this:

-->(-->


----------



## entropy13 (May 16, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> No it's not.
> Fans always blow from the open side towards the side with the frame. (Or at least all the fans I've ever seen do.)
> Also, fan blades are curved, and they always blow from the outside of the curve to the inside of the curve. Like this:
> 
> -->(-->



My CPU cooler's fan is the same orientation. You're telling me that my CPU's fan is not exhausting air from the heatsink?

Also, if it was indeed exhaust, the filters outside, at the bottom, should have been blown away by now, considering it's just taped (although the fans are weak, but it's possible).


----------



## Thrackan (May 16, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> My CPU cooler's fan is the same orientation. You're telling me that my CPU's fan is not exhausting air from the heatsink?
> 
> Also, if it was indeed exhaust, the filters outside, at the bottom, should have been blown away by now, considering it's just taped (although the fans are weak, but it's possible).



Your CPU cooler is blowing through the heatsink. I'm 100% sure.
When you hold your hand very close, you will feel some faint air movement, but that's air being sucked into the fan.

Give this a try if you want: get a fan, and a piece of paper. Start the fan, and hold the piece of paper on both sides of the fan. You'll see the difference.


----------



## Kast (May 16, 2011)

Thrackan is correct. Your fan is blowing air on to the heatsink and the fan at the bottom is sucking air out of the case through the holes in the bottom.


----------



## Athlonite (May 16, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> My CPU cooler's fan is the same orientation. You're telling me that my CPU's fan is not exhausting air from the heatsink?
> 
> Also, if it was indeed exhaust, the filters outside, at the bottom, should have been blown away by now, considering it's just taped (although the fans are weak, but it's possible).



see pic below the Arrows indicate air flow direction 






all you need do is flip the top fan over so the sticker faces the top same with the bottom fan


----------



## entropy13 (May 16, 2011)

Fixed already.


----------



## spidernose (May 23, 2011)

This is my latest creation.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3025.html


----------



## silkstone (May 23, 2011)

spidernose said:


> This is my latest creation.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3025.html
> 
> ...



Wow.... that is beautiful...

i just did some cable sleeving myself, but it's a pain in the ass without a modular psu and also doesn't look nearly as good


----------



## dieselcat18 (May 24, 2011)

spidernose said:


> This is my latest creation.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3025.html
> 
> ...



Just beautiful.....what model CM case is that ?

**+*


----------



## spidernose (May 24, 2011)

dieselcat18 said:


> Just beautiful.....what model CM case is that ?
> 
> **+*




It's a HAF 932. Thanks for the propz btw


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 8, 2011)

Just bought some of this stuff from eBay (8MM Black glue-lined heatshrink 4:1 shrink ratio) because I seem to have run into a problem when sleeving the wires on 3-pin fans (I sleeve the 3 wires together in one).
The smallest size Phobya kit comes with a heatshrink that's only a 2:1 ratio and it doesn't shrink tight enough and can slide down the wire. Also, the narrowest Phobya heatshrink won't fit over the smallest cable ties!!
I've ended up using a bit of electrical tape to keep the sleeving in place and then putting the heatshrink over that.

Hopefully this glue-lined heatshrink is the answer to all my problems. The smallest heatshrink from Phobya is 2:1 (6mm down to 3mm), but this 4:1 (8mm down to 2mm!!) seems bloody epic. 8mm is big enough to fit over the smallest cable tie, and 2mm is small enough to be a tight fit on 3-pin fan wires. Win-win!
I know there are other types of cable sleeving and heatshrink, I'm just going through them at the moment, buying different ones here and there, testing which ones I like the best. At the moment, I prefer Phobya's cable sleeving, but the heatshrink lets it down.

I'll let you know what this glue-lined heatshrink is like when I've had a go.


----------



## antuk15 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mine






I've reversed the HDD's since then so you can't see the cables and now have a graphics card with a balck PCB


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2011)

Get us a new updated picture man, doesn't look bad at all in the one above.  Good job!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay, got another item I just bought that might help you with cable management - especially if you're using a Raven 2 with a Crosshair IV Formula and an optical drive plugged into the Marvell controller. I was looking for one of these for ages, didn't even know whether they existed or not.
It's called a Horizontal Right Angle Sata Cable. The only place I've found them so far is on cheesefeat's shop on eBay. He's only got them in 15cm lengths, and he said his supplier is very slow so don't expect longer ones soon.
I just bought 2 of the cables and a male-male connector (to connect the two short cables together) and I'm pleased with the (small) difference it's made in my rig!
Before and after's, plus a pic of the cables + connector:


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 9, 2011)

They are pretty sweet!

Anyone had a joy and quick and easy fix in making power cables more flexible? The Corsair cables are stiff as hell and I have a hard time moving them about.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

Seems I'm plugging cheesefeat's shop everywhere 
Yea I got that problem with my cables - I just grin and bear it. I think the size of my case helps though. The biggest help for you would be upgrading your case IMO. With a decent case, you won't have to worry about bending the cables too much I reckon.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 9, 2011)

There are a lot of sellers of right-angled SATA cables over here, some are even sleeved already too.

My MSI board also came with one (the other three aren't right-angled).


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> There are a lot of sellers of right-angled SATA cables over here, some are even sleeved already too.
> 
> My MSI board also came with one (the other three aren't right-angled).



They're not normal right-angled cables, look again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2011)

Those cables are awesome, nice find!  Looks a lot nicer.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 9, 2011)

If anyone needs help sourcing any of these bits I post about, just chuck me a PM. I regularly buy wierd niche bits, and I'm well versed in shipping abroad 
I figured I'm not going to be able to contribute much to helping people with their cable management, so I'll just post about bits that help me that I haven't seen before. The glue lined 4:1 heatshrink I mentioned in the last page is one that excites me somewhat  cable pr0n FTW!


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 10, 2011)

He's got some very interesting bits n bobs in there and good prices to when compared to what I'd have to pay here in NZ good find Scaminatrix


----------



## FTW PC (Jul 23, 2011)

Here are a couple pics of some crunchers. Nothing special. I still have to sleeve the cables with our custom sleeving which will take time. I also need to change the tubes of the watercooled rigs, as the stock XSPC tubing looks a dingy, nasty brown.
















Those systems are i7-2600K at 5.0 ghz. One with a GTX 580 Direct Cu II, and one with 2 GTX 580 Direct Cu II. 

Here's a third 2600K at 4.8 under a Corsair H60 with a GTX 460 768mb Direct Cu.






Here's the sleeving I'm going to use.






Folding stats.

4 million points in a month and a half isn't bad.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's my improvement:

Before:





After:








antuk15 said:


> Mine
> 
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/almighty151986/5.jpg
> 
> *I've reversed the HDD's since then so you can't see the cables* and now have a graphics card with a balck PCB



Hadn't thought about that!!! That'll surely come in handy. Thank you!!! 

I'll reverse the HDDs and take a new picture.





EDIT: Done. I had to actually mount the HDD cage backwards to achieve this.










EDTI: There's still room for improvement. I've ordered 75cm SATA cables to route them below the board. I'll also need a longer IDE cable and I've left the floppy unplugged for the time being as my Physx card makes it impossible to plug it but I'll order a longer cable too.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 21, 2011)

What can I do about this? Little bro's pc.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 21, 2011)

Based on what I've experimented so far:






You might need longer SATA cables and extensions for the 4pin connectors in order to achieve this. Also zip tie mounts. If your case is like mine, there's enough space behind the tray to arrange the cables as flat as posible (do not twist them).

By the way, is that the Scythe Gekkou case?


----------



## fast fate (Aug 31, 2011)

Laurijan said:


> A little update with the usb and firewire cables disconnected and the audio cable routed through the hole. Really no comments?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080117/HPIM1837.jpg



Well, just looking through and I shall comment.
First why not have a working computer for us to comment on/
Plugging in a PSU with a few lights does not = a working computer.
Let's see HDDs and optical drives, maybe some RAM, is there even a processor under the cooler ??
Callin' it the way I see it.


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 31, 2011)

fast fate said:


> Well, just looking through and I shall comment.
> First why not have a working computer for us to comment on/
> Plugging in a PSU with a few lights does not = a working computer.
> Let's see HDDs and optical drives, maybe some RAM, is there even a processor under the cooler ??
> Callin' it the way I see it.



Lol, wut? Tell me you at least see the RAM


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 31, 2011)

fast fate said:


> Well, just looking through and I shall comment.
> First why not have a working computer for us to comment on/
> Plugging in a PSU with a few lights does not = a working computer.
> Let's see HDDs and optical drives, maybe some RAM, is there even a processor under the cooler ??
> Callin' it the way I see it.



HDDs are in the bottom cage by the PSU; just follow the cables.
Optical drive is missing but I guess he has an external one or installed Win7 from a USB stick.
The processor I can't tell but there's definitively RAM in the red slots.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2011)

fast fate said:


> Well, just looking through and I shall comment.
> First why not have a working computer for us to comment on/
> Plugging in a PSU with a few lights does not = a working computer.
> Let's see HDDs and optical drives, maybe some RAM, is there even a processor under the cooler ??
> Callin' it the way I see it.



Nothing wrong with "callin' it how you see it", thing is, you just saw it totally wrong.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 17, 2011)

Done for at least the following 4 months:





I forgot to plug the 24pin connector before taking the pic 






What I did:
- Got a 2TB drive to replace 3 500GB ones. I now have only 3 drives: a system drive, files drive and a media drive.
- Routed the 4pin molex, 6 pin PCIe and CPU 12V connectors below the motherboard.
- Got a longer SATA cable for the DVD burner
- Got an extension for the CPU 12V connector
- Reversed the HDD cage to hide the cables
- Used some zip tie mounts to keep wires in place


Looks nice and runs cooler. Nothing compared to the rat's nest I used to have. I'm still deciding whenever to use the TX3 sans fan or the stock intel HSF to cool the i3.  What do you think?


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 18, 2011)

nice job TRWOV I'd say you've very successfully banished the previous rats nest 
as for the HSF I'd personally go with the TX3 with a quiet fan those stock ones from Intel can get a little annoying when they spin up and down every few seconds....

OH just before I go don't forget the 24pin power cable


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 18, 2011)

The stock CM fan that comes with the TX3 is very noisy. There is a 92mm exhaust at rougly the same plane as the TX3 fins and I think it might be enough for the i3. I'll test and report.





EDIT:

Idle:
Intel HSF 44ºC
TX3 no fan 41ºC

running 10 loops of Intel Burn Test maximum
Intel HSF 70ºC max
TX3 no fan 66ºC max


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 22, 2011)

you wanna see if you can find one of those fan ducts they put on case sides so the gap between HS and exhaust fan is limited


----------



## silkstone (Oct 8, 2011)

I have done some cable sleeving on my rig. I'm not to sure about the results though 

I really want to make it a little neater. The ATX cable, i'm going to route behind the mobo tray after i finish sleeving an extender, but beyond that i am not sure what to do. I think that the GPU power cables look kinda messy from where they come out behind the mobo tray. Would cable ties help with this? I only have a couple of spare black ones so i don;t wanna use them all up if it won't help.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 8, 2011)

Mine needs a little fine tuning.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 8, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I have done some cable sleeving on my rig. I'm not to sure about the results though
> 
> I really want to make it a little neater. The ATX cable, i'm going to route behind the mobo tray after i finish sleeving an extender, but beyond that i am not sure what to do. I think that the GPU power cables look kinda messy from where they come out behind the mobo tray. Would cable ties help with this? I only have a couple of spare black ones so i don;t wanna use them all up if it won't help.
> 
> ...


:shadedshu

I think the first thing you need to worry about is the major dust build up in your system in that second pic it looks like it's about to become a sentient dust bunny  think about fan filters they save a shitload of cleaning 

also you do realize your killing you PSU quicker by running all that on it 
an OC'd CPU and GPU + all those HDD's = Minimum PSU Wattage:	537 W


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I have done some cable sleeving on my rig. I'm not to sure about the results though
> 
> I really want to make it a little neater. The ATX cable, i'm going to route behind the mobo tray after i finish sleeving an extender, but beyond that i am not sure what to do. I think that the GPU power cables look kinda messy from where they come out behind the mobo tray. Would cable ties help with this? I only have a couple of spare black ones so i don;t wanna use them all up if it won't help.
> 
> ...


If you can find a way to get a piece of aluminum, then you can bend it into shape and cover the PSU area.  Like it can go in front of the PSU then along the mobo tray towards the HDD cage.  Then you can route the wires behind it neatly zip tied together or something and they won't be seeing. If you can do it nicely, it'll look good.

As far as your sleeving, it didn't come out bad bro, sleeving takes a lot of practice dude.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 8, 2011)

Just leavin' this here


----------



## silkstone (Oct 8, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> I think the first thing you need to worry about is the major dust build up in your system in that second pic it looks like it's about to become a sentient dust bunny  think about fan filters they save a shitload of cleaning
> 
> ...



The PSU has been going strong now for 2+ years. I would like to get a new one, but i'm saving for an i5. The added voltage for the overclock isn't that high, my calcs were a fair bit lower than 537 W.
As for the dust... tell me about it, i hat just wiped the whole case clean 2 weeks prior to that pic, it builds up so damn fast. I can;t get hold of any filters without getting them imported from the US which is just too expensive. I tried using a pair of the wife's tights, but the dust built up so quickly on them that the fans had blown them off after a week.



Chicken Patty said:


> If you can find a way to get a piece of aluminum, then you can bend it into shape and cover the PSU area.  Like it can go in front of the PSU then along the mobo tray towards the HDD cage.  Then you can route the wires behind it neatly zip tied together or something and they won't be seeing. If you can do it nicely, it'll look good.
> 
> As far as your sleeving, it didn't come out bad bro, sleeving takes a lot of practice dude.


Thanks. I'm not sure where i can get a piece of thin aluminium to do that, but i'll keep my eye out. I'm not sure i could do it tho, as i have a fan down there that takes up a lot of the floor of the case. I think it'd look much better if i sprayed the inside black, but i don;t have any real space to spray paint as i live in an apartment and it'd be a full day project. Maybe when i upgrade i will wash the whole thing out and take it outside somewhere to spray.


----------



## Frick (Oct 8, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Just leavin' this here http://i.imgur.com/8Lvia.jpg



Beautiful. Gorgeous even, and well within standards.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 8, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I have done some cable sleeving on my rig. I'm not to sure about the results though
> 
> I really want to make it a little neater. The ATX cable, i'm going to route behind the mobo tray after i finish sleeving an extender, but beyond that i am not sure what to do. I think that the GPU power cables look kinda messy from where they come out behind the mobo tray. Would cable ties help with this? I only have a couple of spare black ones so i don;t wanna use them all up if it won't help.
> 
> ...



Any particular reason your bottom fan is blowing down?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Just leavin' this here http://i.imgur.com/8Lvia.jpg







silkstone said:


> The PSU has been going strong now for 2+ years. I would like to get a new one, but i'm saving for an i5. The added voltage for the overclock isn't that high, my calcs were a fair bit lower than 537 W.
> As for the dust... tell me about it, i hat just wiped the whole case clean 2 weeks prior to that pic, it builds up so damn fast. I can;t get hold of any filters without getting them imported from the US which is just too expensive. I tried using a pair of the wife's tights, but the dust built up so quickly on them that the fans had blown them off after a week.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm not sure where i can get a piece of thin aluminium to do that, but i'll keep my eye out. I'm not sure i could do it tho, as i have a fan down there that takes up a lot of the floor of the case. I think it'd look much better if i sprayed the inside black, but i don;t have any real space to spray paint as i live in an apartment and it'd be a full day project. Maybe when i upgrade i will wash the whole thing out and take it outside somewhere to spray.


There are places online, I just can't remember or come across it now.  As far as painting, yeah the black interior just makes the case look better automatically IMO.

Check out this THREAD.  The first post has tons of useful links and in there you should find a store that sells aluminum.


----------



## silkstone (Oct 9, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Any particular reason your bottom fan is blowing down?



It's blowing down so that it doesn't suck up dust. i have 1x200mm intake and 2x120mm intake and the fan on the bottom is real slow so it shouldn't effect airflow too much.



Chicken Patty said:


> There are places online, I just can't remember or come across it now.  As far as painting, yeah the black interior just makes the case look better automatically IMO.
> 
> Check out this THREAD.  The first post has tons of useful links and in there you should find a store that sells aluminum.



Thanks, the problem for me is getting the stuff imported from the US. Most companies quote ridiculous shipping prices. I was looking at getting a bit of sleeving imported from the US the other day and the quote for the shipping was $40!

Can you think of any way to tidy the semi-messy looking gpu power cable from where it comes out from behind the mobo tray?


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Any particular reason your bottom fan is blowing down?


yep dust is the reason
if you wanna make it as intake dont forget to use dust filter
air from bottom flows direct to vga card but the effect is it may suck dust more


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 9, 2011)

silkstone said:


> As for the dust... tell me about it, i hat just wiped the whole case clean 2 weeks prior to that pic, it builds up so damn fast. I can;t get hold of any filters without getting them imported from the US which is just too expensive. I tried using a pair of the wife's tights, but the dust built up so quickly on them that the fans had blown them off after a week.



yeah tights are ok for short term use but as you've found out they fill up rather quick 

some proper micro mesh filters would be better and you want to stick them under a fan so they get dust sucked into them not blown into that way the fan stays clean aswell 

as for cable ties use the black/clear ones where they can be seen use any other colour everywhere else


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone have any good homemade solutions for zip tie anchors like these?  It's pretty weird that my 700D doesn't have any behind the motherboard tray, which makes things a real pain.  Everything is already in there, so I don't want to drill any holes.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Does anyone have any good homemade solutions for zip tie anchors like these?  It's pretty weird that my 700D doesn't have any behind the motherboard tray, which makes things a real pain.  Everything is already in there, so I don't want to drill any holes.



I often have one cord that is really tight and I often use that as a anchor and base everything off that.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 9, 2011)

Yup, I have some of that going on, too, but it's a big area back there, with a lot going on.  I have all my fan cables and such behind the drive bays, the all the gpu and 24/8 pin jazz on the other side of the case, all of which have extensions on them.  It's a real goat rope.  It's a 3 handed job getting the cover back on.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Yup, I have some of that going on, too, but it's a big area back there, with a lot going on.  I have all my fan cables and such behind the drive bays, the all the gpu and 24/8 pin jazz on the other side of the case, all of which have extensions on them.  It's a real goat rope.  It's a 3 handed job getting the cover back on.



yeah with my sleeved extensions it makes the entire side a huge mess. I have the fan adapters in the front bezel of my case, you know how you can have fans mounted on the outer side of the case, the hole they have for you to bring the cables through I have the adapters and a molex in there.. my psu already has some awesome sleeving and with the HDD rack you can't even see the cable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2011)

silkstone said:


> It's blowing down so that it doesn't suck up dust. i have 1x200mm intake and 2x120mm intake and the fan on the bottom is real slow so it shouldn't effect airflow too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...as far as sleeving have you tired MDPC-X?


----------



## Core_MGL (Dec 11, 2011)

[/IMG]
 my case modding


----------



## Core_MGL (Dec 11, 2011)

i5 2400, p8p67, Gskill 4GB 2x, Twister 120, rosewill 700w, SG 500GB, Asus 7800GT


----------



## Core_MGL (Dec 11, 2011)

i5 760 Gigabyte p55-s3 cable managment





[/IMG]
after





[/IMG]


----------



## dieselcat18 (Dec 11, 2011)

Core_MGL said:


> i5 760 Gigabyte p55-s3 cable managment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent clean up job ! .....

**+*


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 11, 2011)

Core_MGL said:


> i5 760 Gigabyte p55-s3 cable managment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most excelent job +1


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 11, 2011)

@Core MGL
That FP_Audio cable you removed would have been a bit of a pain to hide and keep it looking as tidy as it did in the final result.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> @Core MGL
> That FP_Audio cable you removed would have been a bit of a pain to hide and keep it looking as tidy as it did in the final result.



About the only way to make that look good is to sleeve it nicely because I personally can't think of a way to hide that.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 11, 2011)

maybe extend the cable and hide it behind the mobo tray or behind the HDD cage, or just remove it all together it's not really needed if you've headphones or speakers plugged in the beep sound will come out of those well atleast it does on my mobo

DOH never mind thought we were talking about the little piezo speaker 

although that FP audio cable could quite easily have been hidden if

taken behind the mobo tray and out under the PSU bracket then behind the mobo and back out just above the video card to plug it in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> maybe extend the cable and hide it behind the mobo tray or behind the HDD cage, or just remove it all together it's not really needed if you've headphones or speakers plugged in the beep sound will come out of those well atleast it does on my mobo
> 
> DOH never mind thought we were talking about the little piezo speaker
> 
> ...



I don't have mine connected, screw that.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 11, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> maybe extend the cable and hide it behind the mobo tray or behind the HDD cage, or just remove it all together it's not really needed if you've headphones or speakers plugged in the beep sound will come out of those well atleast it does on my mobo
> 
> DOH never mind thought we were talking about the little piezo speaker
> 
> ...



True.
I see his case has a gap near the PCI back plates which the cable could possibly run through if there is enough length.
Other wise sleeve it as mentioned, then have to tied with the P4 power cable I guess.

None the less, I don't use FP Audio either.
I don't think many builders set up their rigs with FP Audio as most PC speakers come with a a head phone jack.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> True.
> I see his case has a gap near the PCI back plates which the cable could possibly run through if there is enough length.
> Other wise sleeve it as mentioned, then have to tied with the P4 power cable I guess.
> 
> ...



That's the exact reason why I don't use mine.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 11, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's the exact reason why I don't use mine.



Most speakers give you a headphone jack, but not a microphone jack, which is why I would use FP audio.
Fortunately, my keyboard allows me to plug in my headset there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Most speakers give you a headphone jack, but not a microphone jack, which is why I would use FP audio.
> Fortunately, my keyboard allows me to plug in my headset there



Ah, good observation.  I don't use a microphone so it's all good.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 12, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Most speakers give you a headphone jack, but not a microphone jack, which is why I would use FP audio.
> Fortunately, my keyboard allows me to plug in my headset there



I also forgot about the mic.
I do use a mic but I do not use it for gaming which I run from a mixer which has phantom power.


----------



## specks (Dec 13, 2011)

Nothing new. Just tried to tidy up some cables with little effect

Excuse the dust and the blurriness







You can really see the sticky residue from adhesive tapes





I was finally able to get the 4pin out of the way and change the IDE to black, too.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 13, 2011)

Is there a hole above the board near the left?  Would be nice if you could run the 4-pin power behind the motherboard and through that hole, then down to the board.


----------



## dipsta (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey guys, still a bit of cable management needed, but here she is all in action with the Asus 6950 Direct CUii at 940/1400 shaders unlocked... and the core i5 2500k@5.0ghz

I painted the inside of the case black with some matt black hammerite and i'm happy with the looks.
Was a bit of a rush job as i couldn't wait to get the goodies installed. 





















a bit of feedback would be appreciated

I really need to sort the cables out for tidiness, i'm happy with he cooling aspect and airflow, the other side of the case is spaghetti junction but its hidden so doesn't really bother me too much..

heres the untidy wires..


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 15, 2011)

How about shortening your loop by moving your pump to the upper 5.25" slots?


----------



## dipsta (Dec 15, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> How about shortening your loop by moving your pump to the upper 5.25" slots?



i did originally have the pump higher but had i sat sideways and it caused some vibration, what would you suggest i do? if i move it to a 5.25 bay which i can by moving the HDD lower down then what should i mount it on to make vibration quieter?


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 15, 2011)

some Neoprene would stop the noise from vibration


----------



## specks (Dec 15, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Is there a hole above the board near the left?  Would be nice if you could run the 4-pin power behind the motherboard and through that hole, then down to the board.



Not a hole at all and the space beneath the mobo is waaay too tight


----------



## t_ski (Dec 16, 2011)

Mod it and make a hole then


----------



## dipsta (Dec 16, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> some Neoprene would stop the noise from vibration



Right well i have some plastic which ill cut to shape to fit the bay, ill mount that on some car stereo dynamat, then mount the pump on some sponge ontop, does that sound okay? Also are there fittings you can get so when u disconnect a water pipe from a block the water doesnt leak??


----------



## adi518 (Mar 6, 2012)

I was in this cable management fiasco too... luckily, found my way out with modular psu


----------



## DirkAction (Mar 21, 2012)

Do I win an award for best job ever? 

This is what I built several years ago lol, been sitting forever... thankfully I'm gutting it soon and starting over.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 22, 2012)

Holy crap you better hope none of those cables get caught in any of those fans an starts a fire


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 22, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Holy crap you better hope none of those cables get caught in any of those fans an starts a fire



Think it may be a new way to use the cabels as dust filters?


----------



## ranviper (Apr 29, 2012)

I made do with the Lexa S - has very little space between the mobo tray and the back panel. But, That didn't stop me!


----------



## GTX (May 13, 2012)

ranviper said:


> I made do with the Lexa S - has very little space between the mobo tray and the back panel. But, That didn't stop me!
> 
> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg812/scaled.php?server=812&filename=wiremanagement.jpg&res=landing



wow thats a really nice job sir


----------



## ranviper (May 13, 2012)

GTX said:


> wow thats a really nice job sir



Thanks man. I think the white cables made a huge difference. 

My next step is upgrading hardware. Though what I have performs well for my needs - I really want a more powerful machine, and then I can hand these parts to the wife, aka build her a rig. My goal by the end of the summer is upgrade my ram, ssd, and psu to corsair product (my ssd and ram is corsair, but I want sata 3 and 16GB of dominator ram), and replace my mobo and gpu with an msi board and msi gtx 670. Im content with the case and fans, all work fantastic.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 29, 2012)

Wow my case sucks for cable management! lol! People on here have Skills 
Cooler Master 430 Black Elite...I don't know if I cant do it right or there is a hidden way for my case... 
Before: 


 [Total Win]



Attempt 1:





 [Sorry I forgot to take photo without cover and I didn't want to mess it up :\

And the worst thing of all I'm getting a graphics card lol! [and possibly another harddrive.]

;_; I wonder if I should just get a new case :\


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 29, 2012)

Part of your issue is that cheap PSU. With a decent PSU with some nice long cables you could have that case cleaned up in no time. I've used a few cooler master cases and ones like yours can be a bit of a challenge. Don't' give up on it though. With a some proper planning you can have that nice clean look in no time.

Also is your rear case fan set up as intake?


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 2, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Part of your issue is that cheap PSU. With a decent PSU with some nice long cables you could have that case cleaned up in no time. I've used a few cooler master cases and ones like yours can be a bit of a challenge. Don't' give up on it though. With a some proper planning you can have that nice clean look in no time.
> 
> Also is your rear case fan set up as intake?


Thanks, yeah I'm probably going to replace the PSU sometime, and I don't know if my rear fan is intake or not lol


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 2, 2012)

you can try put the 24 pins in front of board, then run 4 pins on the back
make loop sata cables and run molex cables behind 3,5 drive bays, maybe you need to add some wires for the back fan so it has long cable to get connected


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 2, 2012)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> Thanks, yeah I'm probably going to replace the PSU sometime, and I don't know if my rear fan is intake or not lol



Your rear fan is sucking in air.

I don't know muich about the cable management of the case you have, but it would be a shame if there are no holes to run the cables through and no vent at the base of the case to point the PSU fan down.

Seems pretty cheap of Antec to make a window case with poor cable management chassis.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 2, 2012)

you could turn you PSU over as your case does have a vent in the bottom of it for your PSU intake that will put all the cables closer to the tray side and make it a heap easier to keep them in a tidy bundle

also if there's no room behind the mobo tray then use plenty of zip ties to keep cables in a nice clean bunch and just have leads come out where and when you need them 

also turn that front fan around so it's 4pin connector is behind the 3.5" hdd cage and feed that 4pin connector for your ccfl over the top of the DVD drive and down the back of the hdd cage aswell 

you can aslo use zip ties on your SATA cables aswell and tie them in with the power cables that'll tidy those up too


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 2, 2012)

Could also tuck the sata cables in behind the HDDs if you do not want to curl them.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 2, 2012)

when you finished with all that it should look a little like this


----------



## ranviper (Jun 4, 2012)

Swapped out my Red Vengeance for black - so things match. Still looks clean. =)


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Y'all! I'll try some of tips...because I have to redo the case to fit a video card in the near future


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 4, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Your rear fan is sucking in air.
> 
> I don't know muich about the cable management of the case you have, but it would be a shame if there are no holes to run the cables through and no vent at the base of the case to point the PSU fan down.
> 
> Seems pretty cheap of Antec to make a window case with poor cable management chassis.



There is a vent at the bottom, so I'll remember to fix that. 
Also it is a Cooler Master Case  Yeah this case is a pain when it comes to cable management xD


----------



## IamEzio (Aug 5, 2012)

This is setup ,I just cleaned it today and improved the cable management ..

*BEFORE : 
*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*AFTER : 
*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks much nicer, the angle of the camera makes me feel funny, though


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 7, 2012)

dipsta said:


> Right well i have some plastic which ill cut to shape to fit the bay, ill mount that on some car stereo dynamat, then mount the pump on some sponge ontop, does that sound okay? Also are there fittings you can get so when u disconnect a water pipe from a block the water doesnt leak??




yeah the dynamat sounds a good idea um not to sure about the fittings I'd say you must be able to get something like that


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 10, 2012)

this may sound dumb because i asked this before but forgot. how do you upload pics so i can get help with cable management?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> this may sound dumb because i asked this before but forgot. how do you upload pics so i can get help with cable management?



http://techpowerup.org or imgur.com


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 10, 2012)

i don't know how to use either of those to put a picture on this thread sorry if i sound so dumb.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 10, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> i don't know how to use either of those to put a picture on this thread sorry if i sound so dumb.



TPU's image uploaded is easy. Click that link, then select the file you wish to upload, likely clicking "select image file" to choose a pic in your computer to upload. After that, hit "submit" and once it uploads in the following page, copy the  and paste in this thread. 

Badda bing, Badda boom!

There is a 2MB limit, and notice the file formats accepted.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 10, 2012)

this is my huge mess that i want to clean up its in a coolermaster stacker case and the type of cables that i have to my psu makes it hard to deal with. i got lost in my case for 5 hours once lol


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 10, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120910/computer 004765.jpgthis is my huge mess that i want to clean up its in a coolermaster stacker case and the type of cables that i have to my psu makes it hard to deal with. i got lost in my case for 5 hours once lol


whats your case? if your case has cable management feature you can put some cable behind your motherboard tray


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 10, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> whats your case? if your case has cable management feature you can put some cable behind your motherboard tray



Looking in his System specs, it's an old style top mounted PSU case.

I am using a top mounted PSU case as well.
Yes it is harder to hide the cables but not impossible to have a respectably tidy case.
Some if not all cables can be ran from in behind the HDD area of the case instead of over the front of the motherboard.

I fold my cables near the PSU and cable tie them to remove excess cable length.
Also avoid using unnecessary cables when hardware can be powered from other cables already powering hardware.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 11, 2012)

That case isn't very cable management friendly 

so really your only option is a butt load of cable/zip ties or using the left over tray holes and two zip ties by joining them together to make a slightly longer one by passing one end through the hole from the backside of the tray and the other through the front then partially join the two behind the tray then bunch the cables together and join the front side ends together  



and try using some 1x 4 pin molex to 2x SATA power cables that should get rid of atleast one cable

or use a dremel and get cutting and make some cable holes in the mobo tray


----------



## kenyak22 (Nov 28, 2012)

*just want to share my Cable management with my QS-202*


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 28, 2012)

skellattarr said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120910/computer 004765.jpgthis is my huge mess that i want to clean up its in a coolermaster stacker case and the type of cables that i have to my psu makes it hard to deal with. i got lost in my case for 5 hours once lol



I have the same type of cables in my PC (PSU: CM SilencePro M500W) and I am really digging them. They are so nice to work with. In my opinion except zip ties, I would also or rather use Spiral Cable Wrap you won't believe how clean and mean it looks after that. Nice setup- 2xgtx285- classic.


----------



## Raw (Jan 7, 2013)

*These could use some more work?*

This could use some more work...tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 7, 2013)

ranviper said:


> Swapped out my Red Vengeance for black - so things match. Still looks clean. =)
> 
> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/2011/dscn4634k.jpg



anything cleaner than that will require wireless power transmission tech


----------



## khemist (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 17, 2013)

hi all im getting a new case for better air flow and cable management.
Rosewill BLACKHAWK-ULTRA Gaming Super Tower Comput...


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 18, 2013)

khemist said:


> http://i50.tinypic.com/20gblud.jpg
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/nv2uqd.jpg



thaat looks cleaan enough to eat out of 
Lucky buggar you got the V2.0 raven case I got sucked in with the V1 don't get me wrong I love the case just hate the drive bay setup in mine


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 21, 2013)

subbed, i intend to make some of you proud when i do my rig swap/new build.  Some of you have seen my handiwork before   have plenty of zip ties for both the P280 and Tt Soprano.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 24, 2013)

i got my new case about a month ago and here is what I've done so far




the case is huge and really heavy makes it very hard for me to work on.
here is a pic of the outside


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2013)

I think that you should be able to pull the 24pin and 6pin PCIe power connectors a bit tighter through the tray. And if you ditch the IDE optical drive that would help too.  Otherwise, I think what you have looks fine.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 24, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I think that you should be able to pull the 24pin and 6pin PCIe power connectors a bit tighter through the tray. And if you ditch the IDE optical drive that would help too.  Otherwise, I think what you have looks fine.



the 24 pin cable is so stiff that if i try to pull it any tighter it would break the mobo and that ribbon that you see does not go to a ide optical drive it goes to a front i/o plate to the sound card.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 27, 2013)

take it off and use a black marker pen on it then put it back on it wont stand out so much then but other than that it looks good ... you might want to look into some nice cable extensions for the PCIe 6pin and power cables that may help with the stiff cable from your PSU


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 28, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> take it off and use a black marker pen on it then put it back on it wont stand out so much then but other than that it looks good ... you might want to look into some nice cable extensions for the PCIe 6pin and power cables that may help with the stiff cable from your PSU



i can use the old flex force cables that came with my altru 3x 1000 watt psu they bend a lot better then these new ones. the only problem is the 24 pin one is flat like a ribbon and may not rout behind the mobo tray as easy. using a black marker on that white ribbon is a good idea.


----------



## kenyak22 (May 6, 2013)

*Qs-202*


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2013)

kenyak22 said:


> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/...ADS/2013 pics/DSC_0821-2Small_zps34557119.jpg
> 
> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll217/kaynam2008/DCUthread.jpg



What kind of "cable management" help could you possibly be looking for?!


----------



## Athlonite (May 6, 2013)

erocker said:


> What kind of "cable management" help could you possibly be looking for?!



Me thinks he's just showing off


----------



## kenyak22 (May 7, 2013)

*sharing*

im just sharing my cable-management sir..


----------



## ste2425 (May 7, 2013)

kenyak22 said:


> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/...ADS/2013 pics/DSC_0821-2Small_zps34557119.jpg
> 
> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll217/kaynam2008/DCUthread.jpg



Absolutely awful, worst job ive ever seen...

I mean a yellow sata cable seeerrrriously?


----------



## d1nky (May 7, 2013)

wow I never knew this thread existed. I got a problem for my build and need advice.

ive flipped my psu up the other way, and now there is no space for cables between mobo and psu.






ddd said about clips, so that's an option. I may even just lose the cables and start from mobo lol


----------



## ste2425 (May 7, 2013)

d1nky said:


> wow I never knew this thread existed. I got a problem for my build and need advice.
> 
> ive flipped my psu up the other way, and now there is no space for cables between mobo and psu.
> 
> ...



You could cable tie them together, real thin cable ties so they don't stick out like a sore thumb, so that it just looks like one cable running neatly along the bottom of the mobo?


----------



## ekymetal (May 14, 2013)

*Help birds nest*

Hi there 
My first post here !
Cheers from Tasmania !
I have had this rig for about a month ,got it 2nd hand for only $140 .
Happy with that ,have done a few things ,but now comes the tidy up stage .
Any help is appreciated !
 specs 
8 gig ddr3 ram corsair xms 3 
intel core 2quad CPU q9550 2.83 ghz 
Gigabyte mb ga-ep45t-ds3r motherboard 
Gigabyte Radeon HD 4850 1GB Passive cooler 
All in a sidewinder case 






[/IMG]

[url]http://imageshack.us/a/img819/8944/drgow.jpg[/url]
[url]http://imageshack.us/a/img819/8944/drgow.jpg[/url]

This is the case its in ,its modified extra holes and fans .






Things have changed a bit since these pics were taken .
here is a update sorry taken in the dark !








Thanks for a great thread !
cheers from Hobart


----------



## Athlonite (May 14, 2013)

cable ties mate and tie that kangaroo down


----------



## micropage7 (May 14, 2013)

tie everything tight and put the rest of cables in 5,25 inch bay
run fan cable behind motherboard


----------



## Widjaja (May 14, 2013)

If the fan is not a cheapo 4-pin molex only job, he has a fan header on the motherboard he can connect it to.

Either way these cases were designed before people cared much about what their computers looked like on the inside.


----------



## n0tiert (May 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> wow I never knew this thread existed. I got a problem for my build and need advice.
> 
> ive flipped my psu up the other way, and now there is no space for cables between mobo and psu.
> 
> ...



we use these






in our racks for cable management, good solutution  or use black zip ties


----------



## ekymetal (May 14, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> cable ties mate and tie that kangaroo down



Cheers mate


----------



## ekymetal (May 14, 2013)

ranviper said:


> Swapped out my Red Vengeance for black - so things match. Still looks clean. =)
> 
> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/2011/dscn4634k.jpg



Sweet set up mate !
Ram looks wicked ,nice job


----------



## ranviper (Jan 26, 2014)

Not bad for a Core 1000 eh? =)


----------



## khemist (Mar 6, 2014)

I've got a drain line tucked just under the front of the rad but forgot to show it.

SSD is backwards just because of the right angled connecter i have, i'm not looking for help but it's the tidiest i've ever had the back of a case.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 6, 2014)

khemist said:


> I've got a drain line tucked just under the front of the rad but forgot to show it.
> 
> SSD is backwards just because of the right angled connecter i have, i'm not looking for help but it's the tidiest i've ever had the back of a case.


 That case definitely helps.  I don't think I've ever seen a case that had that much room behind the mobo tray.


----------



## khemist (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah man!, it's righteous.


----------



## khemist (Mar 6, 2014)

Also i had some shortened custom cables made for my Silverstone psu, that helps.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 7, 2014)

I got a short cable set with my Strider, and that's in my mITX home server.  That definitely helps.


----------



## Agiels (Oct 27, 2014)

what a messss !!! jajahahah


----------



## Aceman.au (May 23, 2015)

Does it matter what brand of cable extender you use? Is there a better quality brand? I have an Antec PSU and only have access to a few brands of extender, namely, BitFenix and Phobya, will they still work with the Antec PSU?


----------



## Athlonite (May 24, 2015)

Aceman.au said:


> Does it matter what brand of cable extender you use? Is there a better quality brand? I have an Antec PSU and only have access to a few brands of extender, namely, BitFenix and Phobya, will they still work with the Antec PSU?




Yes they'll work fine as the molex connector on the ends of cables are a standard whether it be a power connector for SATA or PATA , 6 or 8 pin GPU power, 24 pin mobo power, 4/8 pin eps/atx power connector... Just aslong as you remember that any extender you buy will need to go from the end of the stock cable to whichever connector you need to use


----------



## N1GHTRA1N (Oct 14, 2015)

The PC-V1010 isn't exactly great for cable management. I've added some tie down points and replaced my red SATA cables with black ones. Looks better. I'm waiting on a 8Pin CPU extension to route that cable behind the motherboard and then I think I'll have done as much as I can.

I do have 2 SSD, 3 HDD and 3 optical drives in this system so there are a lot of rights taking up space.

*Please offer me any suggestions and feedback!*

Back of MB tray:






Closer view of SSD and HDD and PSU area:





SSD and HDD and PSU area other side:





Main side:





Windowed panel installed:


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 10, 2016)

N1GHTRA1N said:


> The PC-V1010 isn't exactly great for cable management. I've added some tie down points and replaced my red SATA cables with black ones. Looks better. I'm waiting on a 8Pin CPU extension to route that cable behind the motherboard and then I think I'll have done as much as I can.
> 
> I do have 2 SSD, 3 HDD and 3 optical drives in this system so there are a lot of rights taking up space.
> 
> ...




 
can you run the yellow marked on the back of motherboard tray?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 10, 2016)

Get a U shaped aluminum profile. They are cheap. Screw it along the board and you can hide the cable there. It will look superb. They have many shapes and sizes. The ATX header must go the same way.

Pcie ones also need a hole just aligned beneath.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 10, 2016)

N1GHTRA1N said:


> The PC-V1010 isn't exactly great for cable management. I've added some tie down points and replaced my red SATA cables with black ones. Looks better. I'm waiting on a 8Pin CPU extension to route that cable behind the motherboard and then I think I'll have done as much as I can.
> 
> I do have 2 SSD, 3 HDD and 3 optical drives in this system so there are a lot of rights taking up space.
> 
> ...


I bought some of these in various sizes from my local Home Depot:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-1-4-in-Plastic-Cable-Clamps-Black-18-Pack-PPC-1525UVB/202878268

I used the holes for standoffs on the motherboard tray to route the cables in a neat, but visible manner.  Why buy a cable kit if you are going to hide it?


----------



## Gregory Hartley (Jan 21, 2016)

Is this thread still alive. I wouldn't mind some advice on my cable management with my new build.. 

Thanks 

Hartley


----------



## Jetster (Jan 21, 2016)

Pictures ?


----------



## Gregory Hartley (Jan 21, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Pictures ?



Oh Hey Jetster, Im currently in Programming class right now. Will get pictures to you later this afternoon. Will that be ok?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 21, 2016)

Gregory Hartley said:


> Oh Hey Jetster, Im currently in Programming class right now. Will get pictures to you later this afternoon. Will that be ok?


You dont need to ask permission.  just post pics when you can


----------



## Gregory Hartley (Jan 21, 2016)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You dont need to ask permission.  just post pics when you can


I'm polite like that though


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 21, 2016)

I bought a footpump to inflate the kids rubber dinghy, which promptly sank, through rough seas and poor management.



I was able to salvage the kids and the pump. The pump cost £ 1.20 and  has a rather funky hose. The kids cost a lot more and have a funky smell....




 

i used it to make "Blue Bubbles" bluer and to conceal the other cables.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 21, 2016)

Gregory Hartley said:


> I'm polite like that though



They have free image hosting here http://www.techpowerup.org/upload.php


----------



## Gregory Hartley (Jan 21, 2016)

Jetster said:


> They have free image hosting here http://www.techpowerup.org/upload.php



Here is the front and back


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 22, 2016)

I cant see those pis of your's Gregory


----------



## Gregory Hartley (Jan 22, 2016)

Athlonite said:


> I cant see those pis of your's Gregory


Ok should be able to see them now


----------



## Gregory Hartley (Jan 22, 2016)

Jetster said:


> They have free image hosting here http://www.techpowerup.org/upload.php


pictures are up. Any way I could make my cable management cleaner


----------



## Jetster (Jan 22, 2016)

Gregory Hartley said:


> pictures are up. Any way I could make my cable management cleaner



Get rid of that fan controller. Or what is that thing?  And any odd color wires. And you appear to have more modular cables then you may need. ? not sure

And never use tape


----------



## Gregory Hartley (Jan 22, 2016)

That thing is for the light i have in my case, Yes I know, Very cheap lol I need to upgrade to a better lighting system. Something like the Hue+ by NZXT. And with colored wires, any brand suggestion?


Jetster said:


> Get rid of that fan controller. Or what is that thing?  And any odd color wires. And you appear to have more modular cables then you may need. ? not sure
> 
> And never use tape


----------



## peche (Jan 22, 2016)

cable management is pretty complicated sometimes, but with some cases things have been made simple,
take put psu and all cables and Fans,
then just put the fans with the wires pointing an specific point, such as Back panel or case's motherboard panel, there should be some kinds hooks for starting the cable management, if your PSU has modular cables gonna be easy,
as soon as you have all the wires almost together or In the same sp0t you could start with case's front panel cables, also try to follow just one direction for making the clear look and lines,  then you start adding Molex converters or connectors for fans if you have or need!
then startwith PSU cables, the thickest one always is 20+4 pins conector, which could be hidden from behind too, motherboard tray have the specific hook for doing the proper management, if possible try to add Sata and Molex connectors using the same line, this way you could easily tighten them together,  and if possible add VGA's power cable [PCI-E ones!]
las cables could be the SATA data cables, those are less important cause they aren't related to a big unit like PSU,
here is a pic:



examples, 
Back panel or behind the motherboard tray!





front, the clear look case!





Regards,


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 11, 2016)

I think this is the best which can be done for my rig? Behind the MB tray is a hell of a mess, but that's not a thing I care.


----------



## StanicEnemy (Dec 13, 2018)

This one really helps me out for cable management.
https://goo.gl/Xb2LJN


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jan 2, 2023)

I know it's old thread, but I'm witnessing more people doing "Sleeper" PC builds with cases made prior to PSU shrouds existing. Here's an easy how to guide on making a PSU cover / shroud to cover up your cables.


----------



## Veseleil (Jan 3, 2023)

MonsterMawd said:


> I know it's old thread, but I'm witnessing more people doing "Sleeper" PC builds with cases made prior to PSU shrouds existing. Here's an easy how to guide on making a PSU cover / shroud to cover up your cables.


Nice necro. 

Sorry, but when you say sleeper PC build, my thoughts are with something in this manner:



Not bad video though.


----------

